# Winter Weather 2022



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

Might as well light this tire and set it off down the hill...

This will have to do until the seasoned professionals show up.






The pink squiggly line circular area below including extreme NW Georgia shows "moderate to heavy snow potential"


8:30 PM temps, radar, wind from WeatherUnderground, that blue stuff is snow.


Annnddd...the bread aisles in Tuscaloosa, AL:


NWS Birmingham office always seems to provide great Winter coverage for us here in West and NW Georgia:


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

*Winter Weather Advisory*
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
355 PM EST Sun Jan 2 2022

GAZ001>004-011>016-019>021-030-031-041-030500-
/O.CON.KFFC.WW.Y.0001.220103T0500Z-220103T1400Z/
Dade-Walker-Catoosa-Whitfield-Chattooga-Gordon-Pickens-Dawson-
Lumpkin-White-Floyd-Bartow-Cherokee-Polk-Paulding-Haralson-
Including the cities of Calhoun, Dahlonega, Cleveland, Rome,
and Cartersville
355 PM EST Sun Jan 2 2022

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT
TONIGHT TO 9 AM EST MONDAY...

* WHAT...Wet Snow expected. Light snow accumulations ranging from
  a quarter of an inch to one and a half inches will be possible
  with winds gusting as high as 35 mph at elevations above 2000
  feet.

* WHERE...Portions of far north Georgia.

* WHEN...From midnight tonight to 9 AM EST Monday.

* IMPACTS...Plan on slippery road conditions. The hazardous
  conditions could impact the morning commute.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

Slow down and use caution while traveling.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 2, 2022)

Just looked in on this. Looks like a big band of ice or snow through Bama and Tenn?


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

For NE Georgia and higher elevations:

*Winter Storm Warning*
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
355 PM EST Sun Jan 2 2022

GAZ005>009-030500-
/O.UPG.KFFC.WW.Y.0001.220103T0500Z-220103T1400Z/
/O.NEW.KFFC.WS.W.0001.220103T0500Z-220103T1400Z/
Murray-Fannin-Gilmer-Union-Towns-
355 PM EST Sun Jan 2 2022

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 AM
EST MONDAY...

* WHAT...Heavy wet snow expected with total snow accumulations of
  one and a half to four inches forecast with locally higher
  amounts possible, especially in areas 2000ft above sea level.
  Winds gusting as high as 45 mph.

* WHERE...Murray, Fannin, Gilmer, Union and Towns Counties.

* WHEN...From midnight tonight to 9 AM EST Monday.

* IMPACTS...Travel could be very difficult. The hazardous
  conditions could impact the morning commute.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

If you must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in
your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2022)

This calls for a complete weather advisory from my local billy bud @stringmusic IMBY


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

Let me know if you can see this video clip from Cherokee in NW Alabama without a Twitter account (no, not Cherokee County...)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477816681649119233


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> This calls for a complete weather advisory from my local billy bud @stringmusic IMBY


Yep, we need his fancy software prognostications from the boat-based mobile duck blind.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

James Spann said "overperforming"...


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Just looked in on this. Looks like a big band of ice or snow through Bama and Tenn?


As near as I can tell, looks like mostly rain changing to all snow.  Cold temps seem to be getting in quick.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

All times CST.  Gadsden, about an hour's drive from us, so somewhere around 1AM?


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 2, 2022)

@JB0704 Yall makin snow angels yet?


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

Hazardous Weather Outlook:

This Hazardous Weather Outlook is for portions of North and
Central Georgia.

.DAY ONE...Tonight...

A wintry mix of rain and snow is expected to begin after midnight
for portions of northern Georgia through 9 AM EST. A Winter
Weather Advisory has been issued for portions of north and
northwest Georgia, mostly along and north of I-85 where snow
accumulations could range from a dusting to 2 inches. In the
higher elevations, mostly above 1500ft in far north Georgia, a
Winter Storm Warning has been issued with snow accumulations
between 1-4 inches possible.

In addition, strong sustained winds from the northwest behind the
cold front tonight into tomorrow morning has prompted a Wind
Advisory with sustained winds from 15 to 25 mph with occasional
gusts up to 40 mph expected.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 2, 2022)

Looks like any store shelve around here with out storms. Mom said 1 to 3" in North Al. I asked ice or snow? Straight line winds will be wicked with this one.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Looks like any store shelve around here with out storms. Mom said 1 to 3" in North Al. I asked ice or snow? Straight line winds will be wicked with this one.


You said it..."Wind".  For the rest of y'all basically I-85 South to Americus, the brown section is a Wind Advisory, gusts up to 40 mph.  Might check the trashcans and lawn furniture.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> @JB0704 Yall makin snow angels yet?



I’m sitting on my patio n shorts.  Cold ain’t here yet.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

Huntsville, AL 8:30 CST

NWS Birmingham requesting snow reports:


----------



## LTFDretired (Jan 2, 2022)

Give it a day and it will melt away.


----------



## RedHills (Jan 2, 2022)

75 and sticky here south of Thomasville in N Fl...thats a lot of gulf moisture
squall line 1 county over. This gonna be exciting...mid 30's by the am...wow


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 2, 2022)

Fairly warm and calm way down here in Dooly, did get a lot of rain though.  Two tornadoes reported near Abbeville Ga.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

NWS Peachtree City local forecast for Rome, GA.  Pretty sure of themselves I'd say:


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

NWS Peachtree City, GA Radar


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

NWS Birmingham, AL Radar:


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

Just West of Gadsden, AL 9:13 CST:


Cullman, AL I-65 Corridor 9:15 CST:


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2022)

A friend of mine works at a Fire Dept in Haralson County and he just sent me this, Y'all be safe out there!!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 2, 2022)

RedHills said:


> 75 and sticky here south of Thomasville in N Fl...thats a lot of gulf moisture
> squall line 1 county over. This gonna be exciting...mid 30's by the am...wow


Wind is tightening on it here.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

Southw*est* of Birmingham, AL...


----------



## RedHills (Jan 2, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Wind is tightening on it here.View attachment 1126484


Dark red blob south of the GA line just passed over us....fierce lightning, not too windy though


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

Rainy and getting windy here.  This is my current "backyard" near Rome, GA.  I'll update if anything changes. 47.4 degrees and dropping.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477850071005896707


----------



## normaldave (Jan 2, 2022)

11:46PM EST from Weather Underground, snow getting closer, and much larger coverage area.
-See y'all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2022)

Quite the gusts down near AMS, measured 25 so far, no 35 as yet.


----------



## ryork (Jan 3, 2022)

Moderate snow in 30176 now. Was 73 with a tornado watch less than 24 hrs ago…..


----------



## normaldave (Jan 3, 2022)

"Snow everywhere around, but not a flake in site".  Must be the "snow dome" of protection over Rome/Floyd County tonight!

It is sleeting a bit, so that's encouraging, but its still 35 degrees, so it looks like a bust for our area unless something changes pretty quick.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 3, 2022)

Earlier in Cobb County:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477924672863969288


----------



## Batjack (Jan 3, 2022)

On the Cobb / Paulding line near Hiram and it's 34deg. with 2 inches of snow on the back deck and coming down hard. Dropped near 20 degs. since the sun went down.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 3, 2022)

Rain still here in Franklin, nc. Wind is howling and i show were at 39°. Temp is dropping quickly.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 3, 2022)

So the winds left behind might be the bigger story:


----------



## chiefbaron (Jan 3, 2022)

White country - power out, several large trees down in the yard. One took out the back porch. Will have to wait for daylight to assess the total damage. Welcome to 2022. ?. My plans for hunting today just went down the drain.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hope the damage isn't too bad, @chiefbaron 

My big worry was 3-4 days of soaking rain, then the high winds....we'll see what the day brings.

34 and spitting sleet/snow in Dawsonville. Nothing on the ground.


----------



## Duff (Jan 3, 2022)

I hear ya baron. Lived in White Co my entire life and never heard or seen the wind blow like that. Basketball goal is broke in half, trampoline (staked down) may be in another county. Even blew some of my porch rails down. 

HEMC shows almost 70% of their White Co customers are without power. Same as you, I’ll check it out when the sun comes up


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2022)

Several inches of snow here in the lower elevations of the Smokies, and wind gusts 50-60 mph. It's rough and nasty out there. They're saying maybe a foot at the higher elevations.


----------



## greg j (Jan 3, 2022)

Geeber's  man,   t-shirts one day and  Parka the next!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2022)

greg j said:


> Geeber's  man,   t-shirts one day and  Parka the next!!


Yeah, I was sitting on my porch in shorts and a tshirt yesterday afternoon, now it looks and feels like Alaska out there. Supposed to be down to about 10* tonight.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 3, 2022)

I heard rain and sleet hammering my west-facing windows about 4am this morning.  Now, they are glazed over with ice and snow.  Wind has been steady and hard.  Still got power, though.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 3, 2022)

Dusting of snow to my north a few miles.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 3, 2022)

chiefbaron said:


> White country - power out, several large trees down in the yard. One took out the back porch. Will have to wait for daylight to assess the total damage. Welcome to 2022. ?. My plans for hunting today just went down the drain.


Sure don't "like" that...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I heard rain and sleet hammering my west-facing windows about 4am this morning.  Now, they are glazed over with ice and snow.  Wind has been steady and hard.  Still got power, though.



Cold air didn’t make it this far south but dang if that wind and rain didn’t hammer on the west side of the house. Wind is still pretty strong, not a nice day.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Jan 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, I was sitting on my porch in shorts and a tshirt yesterday afternoon, now it looks and feels like Alaska out there. Supposed to be down to about 10* tonight.


That 10 degrees just ain’t right


----------



## chiefbaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Thankfully everyone is safe. There are trees down across the road. At least a dozen in my yard.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> That 10 degrees just ain’t right


I hate winter more and more every year. We usually get at least a handful of nights below 0 here every year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2022)

I have big limbs down all over my yard. Two right beside my truck.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 3, 2022)

Just a dusting here.  The windows say it was definitely blowing horizontal out of the west.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jan 3, 2022)

We’ve been back an forth with climate control in the house for weeks. One week we’ll turn on the heat and maybe the gas logs, a week later we’re turning on AC so we can sleep. Like the old saying goes, if you don’t like the weather just give it a few days, it’ll change.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2022)

39 degrees and a thunderstorm in Watkinsville at 0700. Clearing now.

I am anti cold weather.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 3, 2022)

Not even a dusting here in the valley.


----------



## ryork (Jan 3, 2022)

Bottom pic is HWY 78 between Tallapoosa and Waco this morning. Top pic is the driveway to our place near Mentone AL on Lookout Mountain that a friend who lives nearby sent. About to head up there to check on things.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 3, 2022)

Crazy wind early morning over this way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2022)

Today is a good day to clean out grown up fence rows.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 3, 2022)

Got ice, snow, fog, and wind up here on this mountain.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 3, 2022)

Wind about blew the top off my house last night. I bet you it rained 4 inches in 2 hours here.


----------



## campboy (Jan 3, 2022)

normaldave said:


> "Snow everywhere around, but not a flake in site".  Must be the "snow dome" of protection over Rome/Floyd County tonight!
> 
> It is sleeting a bit, so that's encouraging, but its still 35 degrees, so it looks like a bust for our area unless something changes pretty quick.
> View attachment 1126499



Can't tell you how many times i've seen the "snow dome" in effect in my 46 years in floyd county


----------



## Theturtle (Jan 3, 2022)

Just windy here lots of limbs down


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

Snow on the mountain


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> This calls for a complete weather advisory from my local billy bud @stringmusic IMBY


You need to find shelter fast. This storm isa comin’ anda truckin’ straight for YBY. Get that stack of spare tars and that mound of scrap metal and shove’em under the shed. Bout 22 inches of snow coming your way. 

Another life saved (and also spare tars and scrap metal)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 3, 2022)

campboy said:


> Can't tell you how many times i've seen the "snow dome" in effect in my 46 years in floyd county


I sure wish we had one here. Snow in the forecast two more nights this week here. That'll be par for about three more months.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 3, 2022)

We got no snow in the People's Republic of Heard


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 3, 2022)

Thought the house was coming apart around 3 AM.  The flagpole holder sheared off near the base...found Ol' Glory down the way and has found a temporary home until repairs can be made.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 3, 2022)

My power flickered about 6am and I saw a few Power Flashes which I'm reading is caused most often from severed power lines. I looked out the window and saw two more. I think I heard it buzz so it must have been pretty close.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 3, 2022)

It’s a frigid 71 down here on Pine Island!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 3, 2022)

This was the scene up Hwy 129 on Blood Mountain this morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2022)

Artfuldodger said:


> My power flickered about 6am and I saw a few Power Flashes which I'm reading is caused most often from severed power lines. I looked out the window and saw two more. I think I heard it buzz so it must have been pretty close.




Along with limbs and trees getting into phases, line section fuses and transformer fuses blowing.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

GoldDot40 said:


> This was the scene up Hwy 129 on Blood Mountain this morningView attachment 1126595View attachment 1126596View attachment 1126597View attachment 1126598


This is me posing in the front yard!!!!


----------



## pjciii (Jan 3, 2022)

alphachief said:


> It’s a frigid 71 down here on Pine Island!



You are probably Deciding if you need to break out the ll bean -45 down parka

???


----------



## alphachief (Jan 3, 2022)

pjciii said:


> You are probably Deciding if you need to break out the ll bean -45 down parka
> 
> ???



Maybe my insulated board shorts!


----------



## ryork (Jan 3, 2022)

A youngest was out of school today already and she was a little disappointed in the amount of snow we actually had accumulate here. So we made an hour trip to check on our place near Mentone. 4-8” of snow depending on where you were and by the time we got there the roads were wide open. Made a day out of it and had lunch at one of our favorite places which was basically the only thing open.  Good day!


----------



## normaldave (Jan 3, 2022)

Rome, GA for Thursday night.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2022)

ryork said:


> A youngest was out of school today already and she was a little disappointed in the amount of snow we actually had accumulate here. So we made an hour trip to check on our place near Mentone. 4-8” of snow depending on where you were and by the time we got there the roads were wide open. Made a day out of it and had lunch at one of our favorite places which was basically the only thing open.  Good day!
> 
> View attachment 1126631View attachment 1126634View attachment 1126635View attachment 1126636View attachment 1126637View attachment 1126638View attachment 1126639View attachment 1126640


Just a few miles from me!!!!


----------



## ryork (Jan 4, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Just a few miles from me!!!!





John Cooper said:


> Just a few miles from me!!!!



Love that area, just something different about it! I spend a lot of time up there now. This is my wife's last year teaching, she's hanging it up a good ways before the 30 yrs is complete as she's just had all of it she can take.  When that's over in May, probably up there much more or maybe permanently once our youngest decides where she's going to school etc.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 4, 2022)

So NWS Atlanta releases a snow totals map from Monday morning.  Pretty sure the "No Snow" area I circled in Floyd County, is right over MY HOUSE!


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 4, 2022)

So how much did everyone north of Atlanta get? I got nothing but wind and rain in Stone mtn and Coweta.
Just curious as the news showed Ellijay and Blairsville but looked like a dusting to maybe an inch. Y'all get more?


----------



## Red dirt clod (Jan 4, 2022)

Maybe near an inch a few miles from Suches.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 4, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Rome, GA for Thursday night.
> View attachment 1126721


Calling for 4" or more here Thursday night. I hate it. You can have it.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't want any. I'll be satisfied just looking at y'all's pictures.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Calling for 4" or more here Thursday night. I hate it. You can have it.


I'm more of a "fair weather" snow fan.  The kind that shows up on the weekend, and is gone by the next day or so.  It's pretty rare around our place.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 4, 2022)

Looks like in y'alls backyard might get some more. My Moms backyard in Decatur Al.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2022)

They are calling for more for us Thursday,  we shall see.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 5, 2022)

"Far North Georgia" tomorrow:


----------



## normaldave (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Jan 5, 2022)

Note timing updated.  Also NWS Atlanta mentions single digit wind chills for Friday morning!

Do you have your winter "emergency" bag packed in your vehicle? (Think Snowmaggeddon ATL a few years back and I-95 Virginia just a day ago).


----------



## normaldave (Jan 6, 2022)

"Brrrr...."
Talk of single digit wind chills Friday morning.


----------



## grewupstockcar (Jan 7, 2022)

Does anyone see a snow pattern coming to NW Georgia anytime soon, I'm still dreaming of a White Christmas in January


----------



## normaldave (Jan 11, 2022)

Easy now...it's still early yet. 




Not much of a chance at this point BUT, the Dawgs beat Alabama last night didn't they?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 11, 2022)

@DDD  Where are you ??


----------



## normaldave (Jan 11, 2022)

The "doctor is in..." (Dr Maue).  Folks who do weather for a living are starting to  pay attention.  So am I.


-What steps will I need to take before Friday? (just in case).


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2022)

Yeah, WSB already using the "S" word for north Ga. (Macon and up) ... hope everyone already has enough milk and bread to make it to next week.


----------



## tcward (Jan 12, 2022)

NWS saying snow after midnight Saturday up until about 3-4pm Sunday for North Ga??


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 12, 2022)

Weather channel is hedging their bets this morning- talking about 1” of freezing rain instead of 3-5” of snow for Athens area.  What a disaster that would be!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 12, 2022)

With the shortages in the grocery stores already, this isn’t going to help things at all! Hope y’all are stocked up.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 12, 2022)

We try to stay stocked up out here.  A lot of trees can fall across a 1/4 mile of driveway.  LOL


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 12, 2022)

gacowboy said:


> @DDD  Where are you ??


I was hoping he would show by now.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 12, 2022)

Hitch your wagon...

Larger image:


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 12, 2022)

Ice is bad news.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 12, 2022)

"Looks in backyard...sees nothing (yet)..."


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 12, 2022)

This is the same scenario that caused the "Blizzard of '93". An abundance of moisture from the gulf ran head-on into a very cold air mass coming from the Northeast. My dad predicted that even 2 days before it happened...and he doesn't watch the weather.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 12, 2022)

GoldDot40 said:


> This is the same scenario that caused the "Blizzard of '93". An abundance of moisture from the gulf ran head-on into a very cold air mass coming from the Northeast. My dad predicted that even 2 days before it happened...and he doesn't watch the weather.


I saw this post from "Doc" Maue, and thought "Hmmm...this looks and sounds familiar". Similar to '93?  
"astmospheric river"


----------



## pjciii (Jan 12, 2022)

Looks like SC is going to get a major ice and NE Georgia. Here at Casa de Franklin western NC looks like ice and then snow. That doesn't Bode well For steep grades going down the mountain. I do have 6 40lb bags of rock salt that i picked up at lowes in September . Might come in handy.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 12, 2022)

I've been procrastinating about getting some firewood. Haven't built a fire in the fireplace in a couple years. May be a good idea to get several days worth in case this thing wreaks havoc on the power grid.


----------



## tcward (Jan 12, 2022)

gacowboy said:


> @DDD  Where are you ??


He hasn’t been on here since November??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2022)

tcward said:


> He hasn’t been on here since November??



He's posting on faceplant.


----------



## tcward (Jan 12, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He's posting on faceplant.


??


----------



## Limb Walker (Jan 12, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He's posting on faceplant.


Wonder why?


----------



## pjciii (Jan 12, 2022)

Limb Walker said:


> Wonder why?



There are those that know.


----------



## chilidog (Jan 13, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He's posting on faceplant.


Under what name/page?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2022)

chilidog said:


> Under what name/page?



IMBY Weather page


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 13, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> We try to stay stocked up out here.  A lot of trees can fall across a 1/4 mile of driveway.  LOL


That's the boat I'm in, J4A.

Thinking I need to pick up a new chainsaw blade.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 13, 2022)

I keep one of those in the bottom of the saw box and extra diesel for the tractor just in case.  Hossing around tree pieces with the old Peavey cant hook is now officially an activity from my past.


----------



## Duff (Jan 13, 2022)

Showing 10” imby. Don’t like it, don’t like it at all


----------



## Milkman (Jan 13, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> IMBY Weather page



So what’s he saying over there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2022)

Milkman said:


> So what’s he saying over there?



Don't ask me about 'your back yard'.    Look at the map and try to figure out where you live.      'you can be put on ignore list'

Actually they, ddd and miggy,   hadn't updated their maps when I looked early this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2022)

I did hear talk  about beagles and a pic of a free cat on the side of the road. 
The old GONer's will get it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2022)

Milkman said:


> So what’s he saying over there?



The latest is that the northern 1/2 of the state is going to get frozen precipitation.   What type has a lot of variables still being determined.   NC and SC looking like ice.   Mountains of GA lots of snow.   It is us south of the mountains that are still in flux.   Could be sleet, freezing rain, or snow.   Probably a mixture of all three.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 13, 2022)

Y'all try hard to keep it north of I-20, please.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2022)

And I heard talk about that dang CAD zone. That would be where I live.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 13, 2022)

Dadgummit, if we weren't quarantined we'd drive up there & look at it.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 13, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The latest is that the northern 1/2 of the state is going to get frozen precipitation.   What type has a lot of variables still being determined.   NC and SC looking like ice.   Mountains of GA lots of snow.   It is us south of the mountains that are still in flux.   Could be sleet, freezing rain, or snow.   Probably a mixture of all three.



Thanks 

Snow is pretty 
Sleet is dangerous 
Freezing rain is the debil


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 13, 2022)

Limb Walker said:


> Wonder why?


Some know. I follow him over there. They been posting some interesting stuff today !


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 13, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't ask me about 'your back yard'.    Look at the map and try to figure out where you live.      'you can be put on ignore list'
> 
> Actually they, ddd and miggy,   hadn't updated their maps when I looked early this morning.


They have now !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2022)

And it don't look good IMBY.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The latest is that the northern 1/2 of the state is going to get frozen precipitation.   What type has a lot of variables still being determined.   NC and SC looking like ice.   Mountains of GA lots of snow.   It is us south of the mountains that are still in flux.   Could be sleet, freezing rain, or snow.   Probably a mixture of all three.


I can sorta like this but probably  won,t cause of the ice,sleet they are calling for.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And it don't look good IMBY.


This same thing happened in 1980.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2022)

Crakajak said:


> This same thing happened in 1980.


Yep.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 13, 2022)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Some know. I follow him over there. They been posting some interesting stuff today !



Tell it all ???


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 13, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Dadgummit, if we weren't quarantined we'd drive up there & look at it.


C'mon. Just stay in your car.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 13, 2022)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Some know. I follow him over there. They been posting some interesting stuff today !


Somebody got a link? I'm not on FB, but I think I can still see a non-private page.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Somebody got a link? I'm not on FB, but I think I can still see a non-private page.


Pm inbound


----------



## bear claw (Jan 13, 2022)

How's it looking for northwest GA?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2022)

It's a private group.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 13, 2022)

bear claw said:


> How's it looking for northwest GA?


Seems like that's a big question. Not sure.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Tell it all ???


Pm inbound


----------



## bear claw (Jan 13, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seems like that's a big question. Not sure.


So your telling me there is a 50/50 chance? Good enough for me.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 13, 2022)

bear claw said:


> How's it looking for northwest GA?


----------



## normaldave (Jan 13, 2022)

Seems to have a pretty well-grounded take on the situation...good explanations.


----------



## ryork (Jan 13, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And I heard talk about that dang CAD zone. That would be where I live.



If I lived in your neck of the woods, I'd be buying every gas can I could find and filling it up to run a generator!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jan 13, 2022)

@mrs. hornet22 NW GA is a private group? Iknewit!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jan 13, 2022)

Welp, haven’t been here in a couple of years since we got ripped off of snow the last few. Guess I need to refresh the fuel in the generator…


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 13, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Somebody got a link? I'm not on FB, but I think I can still see a non-private page.


I was hoping he’d show up here long enough for an update. I’m not on FB either. Some of y’all could relay the message If ya would please!


----------



## normaldave (Jan 13, 2022)

Latest from the NWS Prediction center.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 13, 2022)

They're all pretty much saying the same thing now so it doesn't matter where you are getting your weather.  Hope this helps


----------



## normaldave (Jan 13, 2022)

Let's Go-o-o-o....


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 13, 2022)

Where is @stringmusic?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 13, 2022)

It ain't looking real good for us


----------



## normaldave (Jan 13, 2022)

Expanded:




Just added Hall County, GA as well


----------



## normaldave (Jan 13, 2022)

"The Blog"  James Spann
Alabama Wx


----------



## normaldave (Jan 13, 2022)

"Everybody on the bus..."


----------



## Duff (Jan 13, 2022)

I like seeing these forecast. Thanks Dave


----------



## Duff (Jan 13, 2022)

Correction, I don’t like the forecast, I like to see/know the forecast


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 13, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> With the shortages in the grocery stores already, this isn’t going to help things at all! Hope y’all are stocked up.


Went to Publix and they were about out of meats, and pre packaged foods. Aldi was out of bread and a lot of other stuff. 
I didn't get bread because of the snow but because we been out for 3 days and I wanted a tuna sandwich.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 13, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Thanks
> 
> Snow is pretty
> Sleet is dangerous
> Freezing rain is the debil


Snow is dangerous, makes travel life-threatening, and knocks the power out.
Sleet is meh.
Freezing rain is even worse than snow.
The 6"-12" of snow that they're calling for here this weekend is the debil. Especially when I get called into work because of it and have to drive 80 miles round trip through it dodging idiot recent immigrant 18-wheeler drivers and idiots out in cars and toy SUVs.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Jan 13, 2022)

I bet we don’t get anything, I’ll eat my words if we do. Seems like it gets talked up to much. I’m in the Athens aera.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 13, 2022)

Weather nerds rejoice:

Here's the winter storm forecast discussion this afternoon, from National Weather Service Peachtree City, GA.  It's actually very well done and highlights the difficulty in forecasting winter weather in Georgia.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 13, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Where is @stringmusic?


 Here I is


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 13, 2022)

All I’m gonna say is watch out for the cad vortex frontal swirl coming in from the northeast sector side of the west end of the moister barrier on the cold front south of the current warm front.

If you see that on Saturday morning then get ready for one of the biggest and possibly the most weather you’ll see this year.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 13, 2022)

Interesting outlook for Athens area from the "Doc":


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 13, 2022)

stringmusic said:


> All I’m gonna say is watch out for the cad vortex frontal swirl coming in from the northeast sector side of the west end of the moister barrier on the cold front south of the current warm front.
> 
> If you see that on Saturday morning then get ready for one of the biggest and possibly the most weather you’ll see this year.


My friend @dixiecutter has a comic book convention in Woodstock this weekend. Do you think they’ll be ice and snow there and if so what time would it start ? If it starts , what time do you think it ends ? Once it ends, how long do you think it will be on the ground before it starts thawing out? Once it starts thawing out, how long before it’s safe enough to drive on ? 
Thanks for all You do.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 13, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Dadgummit, if we weren't quarantined we'd drive up there & look at it.


Can't you quarantine In a car. ???


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 13, 2022)

pjciii said:


> Can't you quarantine In a car. ???


Yeah, but we'll get hongry!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 13, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Yeah, but we'll get hongry!


Pack a cooler. That's what we did..... before there was a Micky D's every 1/4 mile.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 13, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> It ain't looking real good for us



If you Think it doesn't look good for i can guarentee Delta has already gone thru cases of Pampers already trying to figure out what to do. If they operate status quo then they will wait till the last minute to cancel bulk of flights and then have to cancel 1k's of flights. If Atlanta Says they can deice 30 flights an hour that means 3. They can be proficient at deicing because that dont get these that often. You can only do so much with what you have to work with. The flint river runs under the field and the EPA  limits what area on the field can be used due glycol reclamation and over run.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 13, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Yeah, but we'll get hongry!



All i can say is picnic or sing the Oscar Meyer son, it will fill you up.?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Yeah, but we'll get hongry!


You come up my way, I'll keep you fed!!!!! Might be bean soup, but hey it's food


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> You come up my way, I'll keep you fed!!!!! Might be bean soup, but hey it's food



Start of a Covid underground.   What are the symbols to this underground?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Start of a Covid underground.   What are the symbols to this underground?


Sew my avatar!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 14, 2022)

??


----------



## normaldave (Jan 14, 2022)

NW Georgia...aka: "my backyard".

NWS Birmingham always a step ahead on winter forecasting, shows snow starting Sunday morning, Northern tier, but "limited impact".  That typically translates to our area in Georgia.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 14, 2022)

Ok @John Cooper, how are y'all this morning? We're about the same.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 14, 2022)

NE Georgia...whole 'nuther ballgame: 2-5" of snow, 1/4" of ice.
Pickens County just added to the watch area.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Ok @John Cooper, how are y'all this morning? We're about the same.


Got the wife at the Doc in the Box waiting for them to open, the rest of are getting better by the day. 

Mom and Dad are fine as of yesterday, I will call them in a bit to check on them.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> My friend @dixiecutter has a comic book convention in Woodstock this weekend. Do you think they’ll be ice and snow there and if so what time would it start ? If it starts , what time do you think it ends ? Once it ends, how long do you think it will be on the ground before it starts thawing out? Once it starts thawing out, how long before it’s safe enough to drive on ?
> Thanks for all You do.


Dang, when I posted my correct forecast I thought I’d get a lot of tough questions, but these are easy! 

First, will there be any dungeons and dragons being played at the convention? I’m at master dragon 3 level and I need 34 more hours of playing to reach level 4. 

About your questions, my doplar radar is showing polar ice cap congrulational metric for the area, so the correct answer to each of your questions is 7.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 14, 2022)

As long as we don't get no sharknados I'm good.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2022)

doenightmare said:


> As long as we don't get no sharknados I'm good.


Those only come in the summa time luckily. But this year is shaping up to be very weathery with lots of weather


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 14, 2022)

stringmusic said:


> Those only come in the summa time luckily. But this year is shaping up to be very weathery with lots of weather



Thanks for all you do strang and keeping us safe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2022)

stringmusic said:


> Those only come in the summa time luckily. But this year is shaping up to be very weathery with lots of weather


Thanks Strang. You are THE MAN!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2022)

doenightmare said:


> Thanks for all you do strang and keeping us safe.


I’m here to save lives and chew gum, and you guessed it, I’m all outta gum.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 14, 2022)

stringmusic said:


> Dang, when I posted my correct forecast I thought I’d get a lot of tough questions, but these are easy!
> 
> First, will there be any dungeons and dragons being played at the convention? I’m at master dragon 3 level and I need 34 more hours of playing to reach level 4.
> 
> About your questions, my doplar radar is showing polar ice cap congrulational metric for the area, so the correct answer to each of your questions is 7.


Can't we get a Microsoft Paint map version with colored circles and stuff?


----------



## normaldave (Jan 14, 2022)

Excellent presentation, even for a Tech graduate! 
(Easy now, I have 2 in my family...)


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Can't we get a Microsoft Paint map version with colored circles and stuff?


Here what my doplar is showing right now


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 14, 2022)

where is Buford Callaway when you need him?

I know a few people who need to be preemptively shot.


----------



## TJay (Jan 14, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> where is Buford Callaway when you need him?
> 
> I know a few people who need to be preemptively shot.


Beware the Connecticut Confetti!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 14, 2022)

stringmusic said:


> Here what my doplar is showing right now
> View attachment 1128708



I hereby nominate @stringmusic for the Woody's Campfire Hall of Fame.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 14, 2022)

stringmusic said:


> I’m here to save lives and chew gum, and you guessed it, I’m all outta gum.



strang I read you forecast twice to let the impact sink in.


----------



## bear claw (Jan 14, 2022)

Frosty looks angry.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 14, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I hereby nominate @stringmusic for the Woody's Campfire Hall of Fame.




Seconded -  he is saving lives with his weather updates.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 14, 2022)

Strang, that last image you posted has all the weather coming to me. Can you change that?


----------



## Batjack (Jan 14, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Strang, that last image you posted has all the weather coming to me. Can you change that?


Think you're in trouble? Just talked to my friend in L.A., his wife is driving from near Auburn to her Mom's house in North Augusta, S.C. on Sat. "Sposed" to drive back Monday....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2022)

Bring on the blizzard!


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 14, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> My friend @dixiecutter has a comic book convention in Woodstock this weekend. Do you think they’ll be ice and snow there and if so what time would it start ? If it starts , what time do you think it ends ? Once it ends, how long do you think it will be on the ground before it starts thawing out? Once it starts thawing out, how long before it’s safe enough to drive on ?
> Thanks for all You do.


If it's postponed I'll be super devastated.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 14, 2022)

dixiecutter said:


> If it's postponed I'll be super devastated.



Dang Dixie -  I know how you feel. When my Dungeons and Dragons convention got cancelled it was debilitatingly painful.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 14, 2022)

TJay said:


> Beware the Connecticut Confetti!



and that Devil's Dandruff


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 14, 2022)

Pappy is thinking about having an epic Risk tournament over the weekend.

If he can get this new 24kw generator installed tomorrow


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 14, 2022)

doenightmare said:


> Dang Dixie -  I know how you feel. When my Dungeons and Dragons convention got cancelled it was debilitatingly painful.


You’re avatar confirms your love for Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 14, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Strang, that last image you posted has all the weather coming to me. Can you change that?


Sorry Buck, all I can do is forecast the doplar. Wish I could help you out. Just go in your safest room and stay there til next Tuesday and you’ll be fine lil fella. Bring pork rinds and beef jerky and cool aid.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 14, 2022)

Hmmm...Watch area expanded.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 14, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy is thinking about having an epic Risk tournament over the weekend.
> 
> If he can get this new 24kw generator installed tomorrow


Can't hide money...........


----------



## Milkman (Jan 14, 2022)

Anyone looking at our friends/former members over on Facebook?  Are they onboard with what the Atlanta tv folks are predicting?


----------



## ryork (Jan 14, 2022)

One of my favorite memories growing up was watching ole Guy Sharpe "say the weather"  with my grandparents when winter weather was imminent. He could put the fear in the folks..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2022)

Reckon what Dr. Fauci has to say…. Smartest man to ever walk the earf!


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 14, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Anyone looking at our friends/former members over on Facebook?  Are they onboard with what the Atlanta tv folks are predicting?


I think they are all close...but they still aren,t sure which track it's going to take.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## lampern (Jan 14, 2022)

If ice or snow hits the Atlanta metro...................


----------



## lampern (Jan 14, 2022)

Forecasting up to 20 inches above 4000 feet in the Georgia Mtns up next to the NC line


----------



## lampern (Jan 14, 2022)

> WHAT...Heavy mixed precipitation expected. Total snow
> accumulations of 6 to 10 inches are expected across the mountain
> valleys and extreme northeast Georgia, with 8 to 12 inches along
> and near the Blue Ridge Escarpment, and 12 to 20 inches at
> ...



National Weather Service


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 14, 2022)

I've watched this stuff for decades. If they are calling for a dusting IYBY expect 10". If they are calling for 10" expect a dusting. They will update you as it is happening.


----------



## B. White (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## ryork (Jan 14, 2022)

We're here on Lookout Mountain tonight, the Cherokee AL Road Dept is ready!!!


----------



## normaldave (Jan 14, 2022)

ryork said:


> View attachment 1128763
> 
> One of my favorite memories growing up was watching ole Guy Sharpe "say the weather"  with my grandparents when winter weather was imminent. He could put the fear in the folks..............



Rather ironic...I never thought I'd be old enough to "wax poetic" about the old days, but I was just explaining to my wife about living in Floyd County as a kid and getting excited about the possibility of snow.  It's been around 45 years since I stayed up late as a kid, listening to the Realistic brand battery operated crystal controlled weather radio. 

Looked just like this one. 

I think our normal broadcast came from a tower up on Taylor's Ridge near Summerville.  With a flip of the switch, I could get the Chatsworth tower and get the NE Georgia forecast and conditions.  If I held the radio just right and near the NW window of the house, upstairs I could sometimes catch the NWS Huntsville office just barely, through static.  in those days, you had real NWS radio readers with their gravelly, "radio" monotone voices, reading the forecast and conditions, I guess recorded on tape, then played repeatedly until the next update.

When we got the Huntsville conditions reporting snow, I knew it was "game on" for us in a few hours.  This was before internet, social media, even TV weather radar was in its infancy.  Pretty much all we had was the local newspaper, pre-recorded radio broadcasts that were always a day behind, and TV with some regular maps

With the radio, and the occasional signal from Huntsville, I was one of the few "in the know" for snow.  With all the technology we have today, It still is hit or miss here in Georgia.  Sometimes I miss "the old days."


----------



## LEGHORN (Jan 14, 2022)

B. White said:


>



Thanks B. White for the reminder. I’ve got one more stop tomorrow and I’ll be set - the package store.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 14, 2022)

LEGHORN said:


> Thanks B. White for the reminder. I’ve got one more stop tomorrow and I’ll be set - the package store.


Made my stop today.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 14, 2022)

Huntsville was actually the first city to try out Doplar wasn't it?


----------



## Sixes (Jan 14, 2022)

I hope you snow lovers enjoy it, but rest assured, it sucks for those of us that still have to go to work.

I guess I will stay over and sleep a couple nights there


----------



## ryork (Jan 14, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Rather ironic...I never thought I'd be old enough to "wax poetic" about the old days, but I was just explaining to my wife about living in Floyd County as a kid and getting excited about the possibility of snow.  It's been around 45 years since I stayed up late as a kid, listening to the Realistic brand battery operated crystal controlled weather radio.
> 
> Looked just like this one.
> View attachment 1128789
> ...



I understand all that! Geography is a little different by 45 miles or so


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 14, 2022)

Big push of cold air, moisture and two lows colliding. And no spinny thing watches yet?


----------



## normaldave (Jan 14, 2022)

Georgia Governor declares State of Emergency before Winter Storm.
...Election upcoming or just gun-shy from the Snowmaggedon last time?


----------



## NWS (Jan 14, 2022)

ryork said:


> View attachment 1128763
> 
> One of my favorite memories growing up was watching ole Guy Sharpe "say the weather"  with my grandparents when winter weather was imminent. He could put the fear in the folks..............


Guy was one of my favorites too. He would give a shout out on TV to all the deer hunters if the weekend weather in November was good cold deer hunting weather.


----------



## DannyW (Jan 15, 2022)

NWS said:


> Guy was one of my favorites too. He would give a shout out on TV to all the deer hunters if the weekend weather in November was good cold deer hunting weather.



Yeah, sold a couple of fishing rod/reel combos to Guy when I worked at Oshman's at Northlake Mall in 1975. Great person, he listened and took my 18 YO advice.


----------



## Tsbtruth (Jan 15, 2022)

gacowboy said:


> @DDD  Where are you ??


He no longer post on here. He started a FB group.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)

So we're now within a 24 hour window...watches upgraded to warning, advisory issued for the rest of North Georgia.
-Good advice here regarding the word "advisory".


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2022)

Sixes said:


> I hope you snow lovers enjoy it, but rest assured, it sucks for those of us that still have to go to work.
> 
> I guess I will stay over and sleep a couple nights there


Same here. I went from a long holiday weekend to a 36-48 hour shift. I would be a happy man if it never snowed again, ever.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 15, 2022)

Weather channel changed their minds- now calling for cold rain and maybe some flurries in Athens area.  Probably means we are about to get hammered


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jan 15, 2022)

They took Forsyth Co. out of the Warning area ?


----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)

I reckon that there circular area around Memphis is the Low Pressure Center?
Seeing some snow sneaking towards Nashville, and farther South in Arkansas...


----------



## Sixes (Jan 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Same here. I went from a long holiday weekend to a 36-48 hour shift. I would be a happy man if it never snowed again, ever.



Here's my accommodations for the next couple of nights


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 15, 2022)

Thanks @normaldave ??great job getting the info out!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2022)

Sixes said:


> Here's my accommodations for the next couple of nights
> 
> View attachment 1128846


Looks more comfy than the folding cot in my office.  My accommodations will be mostly a snowplow truck.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 15, 2022)

I will not be in the freezing rain/snow zone, but I do want to thank normaldave for he is doing. THANKS


----------



## Sixes (Jan 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks more comfy than the folding cot in my office.  My accommodations will be mostly a snowplow truck.



I've went the cot route before, but now I'm too chunky and went with more comfort, but I won't be out in the crap, just inside keeping north Georgia warm


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> I will not be in the freezing rain/snow zone, but I do want to thank normaldave for he is doing. THANKS


Yes. Weather info with no drama.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 15, 2022)

Sixes said:


> Here's my accommodations for the next couple of nights
> 
> View attachment 1128846



you rented a furnished New York apartment for 5,000 dollars a month? You got a pretty good deal according to the pic.


----------



## chiefbaron (Jan 15, 2022)

This is what I am looking at for the next 48 hours north of Cleveland. I was still cleaning up from the dozen trees down from the 3 Jan windstorm. Almost all my preps are complete. Just need to charge the last few batteries for flashlights. If the power stays on it will be a miracle. Hopefully by Tuesday I'll be able to get off the mountain.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)

1 PM update:


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2022)

Come on with 


normaldave said:


> 1 PM update:
> View attachment 1128872


Bring on the blizzard!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2022)

Battle stations manned and ready in all respects. Brang it!


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Battle stations manned and ready in all respects. Brang it!
> View attachment 1128876
> View attachment 1128877


Your defensive positions are stout, sir.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Your defensive positions are stout, sir.



Resupply logistics are laid on in depth.?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2022)

Sixes said:


> Here's my accommodations for the next couple of nights
> 
> View attachment 1128846




I am looking for the coffee pot.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2022)

I qot quilts here my granny made can handle some pretty cool temps if you can sleep under the weight.


----------



## Athos (Jan 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I qot quilts here my granny made can handle some pretty cool temps if you can sleep under the weight.


Granny had some of them she used to make a pallet out of for us to sleep on the floor. Can’t be cold after you’ve suffocated to death.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)

It might worth reminding ourselves ranked "leastest to mostest":
Watch, Advisory, Warning...





In Floyd County, we went straight from "nothing", to Advisory.  Neighboring Chattooga and Walker to the NW have been upgraded to Warning.

NWS Birmingham, AL has issued and Advisory for most Northern Tier Counties, with NWS Huntsville expected to follow suit with the far Northern Alabama counties.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 15, 2022)

Athos said:


> Granny had some of them she used to make a pallet out of for us to sleep on the floor. Can’t be cold after you’ve suffocated to death.



We had a “smoke house” which was actually a tool shed, no heat. There was a couple iron stead beds kept down there. Ma would carry those quilts down there when we children stayed over in cool weather.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 15, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> We had a “smoke house” which was actually a tool shed, no heat. There was a couple iron stead beds kept down there. Ma would carry those quilts down there when we children stayed over in cool weather.


I've got all the quilts from 2 GrandMas and 4 Great GrandMas... "Daisey" might well smother.... but she ain't gonna get cold.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 15, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am looking for the coffee pot.


Here you go.

Coffee and snacks and a ribeye in the fridge waiting on me to fire up the grill


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Jan 15, 2022)

Just gonna rain in Athens


----------



## pjciii (Jan 15, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Georgia Governor declares State of Emergency before Winter Storm.
> ...Election upcoming or just gun-shy from the Snowmaggedon last time?
> View attachment 1128801





elfiii said:


> Battle stations manned and ready in all respects. Brang it!
> View attachment 1128876
> View attachment 1128877



That is roughing it in high style.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2022)

Raining here in NE Bama/NW Georgia!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Battle stations manned and ready in all respects. Brang it!
> View attachment 1128876
> View attachment 1128877


You going to make it? Do you want me to come stay with you and keep you company?


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2022)

normaldave said:


> I reckon that there circular area around Memphis is the Low Pressure Center?
> Seeing some snow sneaking towards Nashville, and farther South in Arkansas...
> View attachment 1128843


Low pressure was in Oklahoma this morn. Upper level low anyway.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)

Interesting map.  I would guess this is the effect of Cold Air building off of the Eastern Mountains, spreading South and West.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)

Forsyth is back on the map...






While we are all focused on snow and ice, it may be the wind damage that sneaks up on us.


----------



## lampern (Jan 15, 2022)

Now forecasted snow totals are being reduced


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2022)

lampern said:


> Now forecasted snow totals are being reduced


Aren't they always. Always a fluid situation.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2022)

Resica said:


> Aren't they always. Always a fluid situation.


It must be true if you are saying it!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> It must be true if you are saying it!!!


It's the way it is here. Can't remember the times it looked like a lot of snow and slowly but surely the amounts drop and drop and drop. You get used to it but being in semi snow country, it happens to me much more than you folks. Sometimes it changes for the better(higher). Being so close to the ocean here, it just depends where the low develops and goes. This one is cutting too close to the coast. A little snow , then rain. 175 miles away to the northwest at camp will get a decent slug of snow.


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> It must be true if you are saying it!!!


If you love snow, it stinks. If not, everyone is happy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2022)

Resica said:


> Aren't they always. Always a fluid situation.


Not here. If anything, it usually snows more of that crap than they call for. We are in that perfect sweet spot here between Gulf moisture and Arctic cold air.


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2022)

You're in the mountains and a long way from the coast. You get the the lifting from the mountains probably, enhancing snow. I'm 30 miles or so from Philadelphia, only 2 hrs. from beaches in Jersey. My snow come from clippers which isn't much and Noreasters. If the low stays off the coast far enough we can be dumped on. I've measured several 30+ storms. More often that not it'll give us rain. The most snow on average up here is in the Laurel Highlands, fairly close to Maryland and West Virginia. They get a blow off off Lake Erie and it dumps on the windward side of the Appalachians(Alleghanys).


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not here. If anything, it usually snows more of that crap than they call for. We are in that perfect sweet spot here between Gulf moisture and Arctic cold air.


What are they calling for there?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2022)

Resica said:


> What are they calling for there?


6"-18".


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> 6"-18".


Nice they could narrow it down. My point exactly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2022)

Resica said:


> Nice they could narrow it down. My point exactly.


Well, we have elevations here ranging from <2000' to nearly 7,000'. There is a lot of difference, you're going from the southeast to mid-Canada in a few thousand feet uphill.


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, we have elevations here ranging from <2000' to nearly 7,000'. There is a lot of difference, you're going from the southeast to mid-Canada in a few thousand feet uphill.


We have no mountains much above 3000 as far as I know. All the big ones are south of us and north of us. They are still no fun climbing or coming down!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 15, 2022)

Ice and 40 moh winds is never good news


----------



## srb (Jan 15, 2022)

If the winds howl like they say, The wind chill will be close to single digits or zero..Besides that the ice could be detrimenta!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 15, 2022)

This very well may turn nasty in regards to power outages folks. I hope everybody did what they needed to do to prepare for no power for potentially a few days. As mentioned, ice accumulations are one thing, but throw in the wind...which mind you will shift around midday tomorrow from Northeasterly to Westerly. That's not going to be good for any questionable trees.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## tcward (Jan 15, 2022)

normaldave said:


> View attachment 1129000
> View attachment 1128999


???


----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)

Carolinas (both of 'em), about to get hit according to Dr. Maue:


----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)

10 PM Weather Underground map screenshot with radar and local weather stations showing temp and wind direction.  Check out NE Georgia.


----------



## Duff (Jan 15, 2022)

Sounds like it’s about to get bad folks. Real bad if 60+ mph winds hit with ice. This may be historical


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Jan 15, 2022)

Looks like mainly rain


----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Jan 15, 2022)

There was lots of talk about if the low tracked South, it would overperform.  Check out the wind direction wrapping counterclockwise around the low as of almost midnight:


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Jan 15, 2022)

normaldave said:


> There was lots of talk about if the low tracked South, it would overperform.  Check out the wind direction wrapping counterclockwise around the low as of almost midnight:
> View attachment 1129043


So what does this usually mean???


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> So what does this usually mean???


I can only offer what I've read on the NWS Atlanta video posted earlier.  A Southerly track of the low pressure pumps more moisture out of the Gulf and Atlantic, and leaves room for more cold air to pump SW from the mountains.  The combination could spread more winter mix above the I-20 corridor.

The opposite or more Northerly track brings warmer air/moisture Northward, reducing the effect of the cold air from the mountains.  At least that was my understanding.  I'm not a weather "study", just a follower.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2022)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> So what does this usually mean???


A word from a popular Sly Stallone and  Kurt Russell movie describes it all.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Here's Sunday's map, hard to say about the track.  Appears to be in "the middle", but looks like a pretty good mix of precipitation for most of North Georgia including freezing rain.

Edit: hot link automatically moved to Monday's map...


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Meanwhile:

NWS Atlanta discussion earlier used the phrase "rain, quickly turning over to snow NE to SW."


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2022)

Tornado close to Apalachicola Fla. right now per the Weather Channel.


----------



## bear claw (Jan 16, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Tornado close to Apalachicola Fla. right now per the Weather Channel.


Things are getting cra cra


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2022)

bear claw said:


> Things are getting cra cra


Yep, we prepped for ice .... now we get tornadoes..


----------



## DannyW (Jan 16, 2022)

It's currently 33 degrees, gusty winds, and raining here in Lawrenceville this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2022)

Several inches of snow here already and still putting it down hard. I'm getting ready to drive 40 miles through it for a 48 hour shift. Yay.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 16, 2022)

Checking in from Dawson. Strong winds and 3-ish inches of heavy snow. Last temp before power went out showed 35 at 520am. Hearing a few trees cracking and crashing around the property.


----------



## tcward (Jan 16, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Several inches of snow here already and still putting it down hard. I'm getting ready to drive 40 miles through it for a 48 hour shift. Yay.


Man be careful


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 16, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Several inches of snow here already and still putting it down hard. I'm getting ready to drive 40 miles through it for a 48 hour shift. Yay.



Be careful and watch for those who are not.  
Just below I-20 and it is beginning to look like it might be an all rain event here.  I hope to not hear the usual cannon fire from the pines that an ice event produces down here.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 16, 2022)

34 here now in Buford, very gusty winds, I can see about a inch of snow/sleet/freezing rain mix on the ground, icing on trees already, imagine power will be out sometime today with the trees iced over and the 40 MPH winds.  I hate this crap.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

4" heading towards 5 here just west of Franklin, NC. Heavy wet coating everything. No wind to speak of yet. Looks like will get a break here in an hour or so and then it will crank up again as this low pulls away heading NE.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Short break in the action here in NW Georgia. Moisture will still be streaming up from the South. Mostly a rain event for awhile, but snow appears to be creeping in from the NW.

Boy that wind is nearly howling.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 16, 2022)

Snow in Hart county and windy.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Several inches of snow here already and still putting it down hard. I'm getting ready to drive 40 miles through it for a 48 hour shift. Yay.



Dont let the other crazies on the road get to ya. Careful is the word of the day.


----------



## nc dawg (Jan 16, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Several inches of snow here already and still putting it down hard. I'm getting ready to drive 40 miles through it for a 48 hour shift. Yay.


Thanks Hill and be careful..


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Look at the winds converging on the East side of the mountains, rushing SW.


----------



## Shadow11 (Jan 16, 2022)

Woke up at 3am and had to go wizz. Looked outside and there was about an inch. I got excited and stayed up ever since. Ended up with about 3 inches of snow, before it changed over to rain.


It was pretty cool to watch at around 4-430. The wind kicked up quite a bit, and you had snow sometimes going in the wrong direction. The wind calmed down for about 10 minutes, and there were some really large flakes at that time. Then the wind came back. 20 minutes or so later it changed to rain. The temp just now went below freezing. 31.5 degrees in southern habersham, about 1 mile north of Jaemor farm market, 7:15am.


4:15am

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

What the radar looks like in my corner of the world. Kinda devoid of all that wind.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

SO, in a Woke world is snow racist? Its old and white!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2022)

Zip, zero, zilch, nada here in the 30341. Just rain and a little breeze.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 16, 2022)

Just rain but the wind is ripping through here. 30248


----------



## BassRaider (Jan 16, 2022)

Buford, currently 32. Both deck canopies in shreds, very windy, some ice. Coffee is good & hot!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 16, 2022)

The Wedge is in full effect.  It's 38 and mostly raining here in the mountains and it's 32 down in Buford.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Winter Weather Advisory expanded South and West:


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 16, 2022)

BassRaider said:


> Buford, currently 32. Both deck canopies in shreds, very windy, some ice. Coffee is good & hot!



I used up the last of my coffee this morning!   I'm not going out in this cold rain & wind to get any though.


----------



## TJay (Jan 16, 2022)

Breezy here in Cherokee with a light dusting of either snow or ice, hard to tell.


----------



## tcward (Jan 16, 2022)

normaldave said:


> View attachment 1129058


That ain’t good


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> I used up the last of my coffee this morning!   I'm not going out in this cold rain & wind to get any though.


Whoa...this is bad!  I consider this situation a 3-alarm fire, code red, emergency! Anybody near @oldfella1962 want to make a coffee run?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 16, 2022)

Electricity has been out since 6:30 this morning, however generator and wood stove are keeping us comfortable up here on this mountain.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Carroll County

Auburn Alabama


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Electricity has been out since 6:30 this morning, however generator and wood stove are keeping us comfortable up here on this mountain.
> 
> View attachment 1129062


"Like" the picture and that you have provisions...power outage? not so much.  Take care.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 16, 2022)

normaldave said:


> "Like" the picture and that you have provisions...power outage? not so much.  Take care.



Thanks, up here a wood stove and whole house generator are a must!


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Thanks, up here a wood stove and whole house generator are a must!



I had a blip this morning but still have electric. I have the generator ready to go and circuit breaker box wired for whole house except oven and water heater.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Rain mixed with heavy sleet here in Rome, GA 37F.

Check out the snow starting to wrap around the rain in Alabama...heading our way.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 16, 2022)

Not much for snow in Pike County this morn.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2022)

Wind picked up and was stout for a while. Now we're just getting a steady rain in Chamblee. It sounds like about 5 miles north of here is the dividing line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2022)

1.25 of rain so far, 36 degrees, gusting wind in Washington County.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2022)

And here comes the snow. Small flakes but lots of them.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 16, 2022)

Rain snow mix in Conyers right now.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2022)

Sounded like a river was rushing against the house at 0200, now a heavy snow coming down in Hiram.


----------



## TJay (Jan 16, 2022)

Snowing pretty good in Cherokee co. right now.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

10:40A


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 16, 2022)

still  sleeting in Buford, up to bout an inch on the truck


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 16, 2022)

sleet just turned to snow in buford , coming down hard


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Hold on to your hats in Dahlonega/Lumpkin County.  A "non-thunderstorm" 53 MPH wind gust recorded a short while ago.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 16, 2022)

Well dang, have one huge cyprus tree down in my backyard, one down in my neghbors back yard and 2 more learning way over with roots exposed, likely about 3k in tree work to be done.  Already called my local tree service, they got me on their list to visit once this crap is over and they can get their estimators on the road.  Oh and it pouring snow right now sideways.  Saying 2-3 inches here the rest of the day, I am not a fan of this stuff, especially when I am going to have to come out of pockets several thousand to have tree service done, thankfully they went away from the house.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 16, 2022)

Yep, nasty here in Buford Bilge...


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> I used up the last of my coffee this morning!   I'm not going out in this cold rain & wind to get any though.


So the real question is...
Anybody near Augusta/Evans area taken some coffee supplies over to @oldfella1962 yet?   He is out as of this AM.  That is a crisis if I've ever seen one.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Bartow County, tree down:


----------



## Duff (Jan 16, 2022)

Had 4 inches or so in Cleveland last night. A lot of it melted. Sleeting now. Supposed to turn to snow. 
Looks like they back off the wind from 20-30 to 15-20 for tonight and tomorrow. That’s a good thing. 

Had a transfer switch installed 3 years ago for my generator. Haven’t needed since. Hope I never use it


----------



## hopper (Jan 16, 2022)

Duff said:


> Had 4 inches or so in Cleveland last night. A lot of it melted. Sleeting now. Supposed to turn to snow.
> Looks like they back off the wind from 20-30 to 15-20 for tonight and tomorrow. That’s a good thing.
> 
> Had a transfer switch installed 3 years ago for my generator. Haven’t needed since. Hope I never use it


Snowing in Cumming should be headed your way.
Left my generator in Cartersville on a job, kicking myself now no power all morning


----------



## ryork (Jan 16, 2022)

Pretty snow on top of Lookout Mountain for the past couple hours.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Rain snow mix here in Floyd County.

NWS Birmingham, AL always great at "splainin'..."


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 16, 2022)

Back to snow from sleet earlier.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## deermaster13 (Jan 16, 2022)

Mix of sleet and snow now. Pines are starting to get icy. That wind is no joke right now!


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

Franklin sleet now. I show about 36°. No issue here with wind yet following wayah Rd down valley to the west.


Duff said:


> Had 4 inches or so in Cleveland last night. A lot of it melted. Sleeting now. Supposed to turn to snow.
> Looks like they back off the wind from 20-30 to 15-20 for tonight and tomorrow. That’s a good thing.
> 
> Had a transfer switch installed 3 years ago for my generator. Haven’t needed since. Hope I never use it



Just got My transfer switch last Tuesday. Generator Is outside of the garage along with 2 40lb tanks of lp if i need it.


----------



## Theturtle (Jan 16, 2022)

The wind is nuts here


----------



## campboy (Jan 16, 2022)

Just a few flakes in Coosa (Floyd County)


----------



## campboy (Jan 16, 2022)

comin down pretty good now. the snow dome over floyd county finally collapsed


----------



## weagle (Jan 16, 2022)

Roswell: spitting snow, but streets remain clear.  No wind right now.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 16, 2022)

the forecast turned out correct here in Augusta. We were south of the predicted freezing rain/snow line with our low dropping to 34 degrees or so. We had some gsuty winds but nothing severe - can't complain!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 16, 2022)

Just started a wintry mix of snow, sleet, and rain here in south Monroe county. 38 degrees outside though so nothing is going to stick.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2022)

Still putting it down here, and probably will until around midnight, with some wraparound snow tomorrow. Then the forecast says more snow Wednesday-Friday.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 16, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Still putting it down here, and probably will until around midnight, with some wraparound snow tomorrow. Then the forecast says more snow Wednesday-Friday.


Will you be stuck at home or can you still get out in that?


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

Looks Like the bottom is going To fall out so we will refreezing Everywhere. Seems like overnight lows will be teens thru Friday Or Saturday 
That is Franklin, NC


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2022)

normaldave said:


> View attachment 1129125


That's down in Hammondville isn't it?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2022)

Probably going to freak out on our first hurricane, but 60 degrees and short pants for Izzy.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1129168
> Probably going to freak out on our first hurricane, but 60 degrees and short pants for Izzy.


Watch out for skeeters... they be big as crows down there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> Will you be stuck at home or can you still get out in that?


I'm still at work and likely will be until tomorrow night. Had to come in this morning because of the snow. Took me two hours in 4wd and 2nd gear to get here.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 16, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm still at work and likely will be until tomorrow night. Had to come in this morning because of the snow. Took me two hours in 4wd and 2nd gear to get here.


Thank you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2022)

Five more years. Five more years. Five more years and I'm outta here.


----------



## campboy (Jan 16, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm still at work and likely will be until tomorrow night. Had to come in this morning because of the snow. Took me two hours in 4wd and 2nd gear to get here.



My boss is in Boone snowboarding with his family. How far is that from you?


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Watch out for skeeters... they be big as crows down there.



And they give you little tiny headed babies.


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 16, 2022)

Still coming down around burton


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 16, 2022)

pjciii said:


> And they give you little tiny headed babies.



Lol 

Hope all y'all stay okay.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1129168
> Probably going to freak out on our first hurricane, but 60 degrees and short pants for Izzy.


Need a few roommates? My dream. Stuck here


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Quiet in NW Georgia for now, but it appears we have a final round of moisture to swing through from the NW, and temps are dropping a bit.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> That's down in Hammondville isn't it?


Not sure, pulled it off James Spann retweet.  You would likely know the area for sure.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

And then the dreaded black ice:


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 16, 2022)

normaldave said:


> And then the dreaded black ice:


That black ice is a killer!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2022)

campboy said:


> My boss is in Boone snowboarding with his family. How far is that from you?


Couple hours, with no snow.


----------



## Dialer (Jan 16, 2022)

50+ MPH winds caused over $41,000 in damage on my property, 01-03-22


----------



## normaldave (Jan 16, 2022)

Dialer said:


> 50+ MPH winds caused over $41,000 in damage on my property, 01-03-22View attachment 1129238View attachment 1129239View attachment 1129240


Owwww....ch! 
Glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 16, 2022)

Dialer said:


> 50+ MPH winds caused over $41,000 in damage on my property, 01-03-22View attachment 1129238View attachment 1129239View attachment 1129240



Unless you're a timber merchant, pines ain't good for nothing but trouble.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 16, 2022)

It was a dud here. Barely a dusting in Bartow


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 16, 2022)

campboy said:


> My boss is in Boone snowboarding with his family. How far is that from you?



My Sis lives there….At least a 12-18” at her place which is up on a ridge just outside of town…They can have that!
I’ll take the few inches or so a year we get in Gainesville. She’s going to be snowed in for days I’m sure based on the week forecast.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 16, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Unless you're a timber merchant, pines ain't good for nothing but trouble.



I have shot quite a few deer in the pines


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 16, 2022)

Snowed all afternoon in the people’s republic of Heard.  Not a single snowflake stuck


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

Dialer said:


> 50+ MPH winds caused over $41,000 in damage on my property, 01-03-22View attachment 1129238View attachment 1129239View attachment 1129240



That was Some serious wind. I hope you are able to get it rebuilt quickly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> My Sis lives there….At least a 12-18” at her place which is up on a ridge just outside of town…They can have that!
> I’ll take the few inches or so a year we get in Gainesville. She’s going to be snowed in for days I’m sure based on the week forecast.
> View attachment 1129268View attachment 1129269


Still shelling it down here. We got another inch or so in the last hour-ish. Looks like the heavier stuff should be getting out of here by a little after midnight.


----------



## RedHills (Jan 16, 2022)

Cuz sent me this today..Hendorsonville NC
1ft+ mid day


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2022)

RedHills said:


> Cuz sent me this today..Hendorsonville NC
> 1ft+ mid day
> View attachment 1129291


About 25 miles north of there plowing snow tonight.


----------



## lampern (Jan 16, 2022)

Storm didn't dump as much as predicted but lots of wind and downed power lines


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Five more years. Five more years. Five more years and I'm outta here.


Where you headed SC?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Where you headed SC?


Home. SC would be nice, at least in the winter. Low taxes, laid back, good hunting and fishing. I'd miss these old mountains, though, snow and all. The snow ain't so bad if you can just lay back at home by the far and don't have to go remove it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 17, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Home. SC would be nice, at least in the winter. Low taxes, laid back, good hunting and fishing. I'd miss these old mountains, though, snow and all. The snow ain't so bad if you can just lay back at home by the far and don't have to go remove it.


 we like our choice so far. It was 60 today, river and gun  range down the street. 
No more North Ga snow! Probably going to whine like a school girl on our first hurricane here


----------



## pjciii (Jan 17, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Home. SC would be nice, at least in the winter. Low taxes, laid back, good hunting and fishing. I'd miss these old mountains, though, snow and all. The snow ain't so bad if you can just lay back at home by the far and don't have to go remove it.



This was the first snow since i Retired and the 43 years of working in aviation That i could have cared less about how much, what type and for how long. It was nice. Just make normal preparations And then let it snow. It was actually Kinda pretty. A nice change for me. It will come quick but probably Not quick enough NCH. Your in the final stretch. You will make it. Florida for me is actually to hot most of the year. Moved from Atlanta To Franklin, NC where the town shuts down at 8pm maybe 830. I love it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 17, 2022)

pjciii said:


> This was the first snow since i Retired and the 43 years of working in aviation That i could have cared less about how much, what type and for how long. It was nice. Just make normal preparations And then let it snow. It was actually Kinda pretty. A nice change for me. It will come quick but probably Not quick enough NCH. Your in the final stretch. You will make it. Florida for me is actually to hot most of the year. Moved from Atlanta To Franklin, NC where the town shuts down at 8pm maybe 830. I love it.


We are getting used to the shutdowns here. You drive to town 11 miles and find the unexpected closed sign because they are having a bulldog party. I started using Facebook again because that’s where they advise they are closing early. Hardly anyone is open on Sunday / Monday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Unless you're a timber merchant, pines ain't good for nothing but trouble.



Especially those Virginia Pines.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jan 17, 2022)

I barely eat a loaf of bread a year but you bet if snow is coming I’m buying a dozen.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 17, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> I used up the last of my coffee this morning!   I'm not going out in this cold rain & wind to get any though.





normaldave said:


> So the real question is...
> Anybody near Augusta/Evans area taken some coffee supplies over to @oldfella1962 yet?   He is out as of this AM.  That is a crisis if I've ever seen one.





oldfella1962 said:


> the forecast turned out correct here in Augusta. We were south of the predicted freezing rain/snow line with our low dropping to 34 degrees or so. We had some gsuty winds but nothing severe - can't complain!



I missed seeing the post about oldfella's need.  I ain't too far away and generally keep at least 20 lbs on hand but I would have to drive past hundreds of lbs along the way to take him some of mine and I ain't any more willing to go out in the cold wind and rain than he is. Now oldfella, if you are ever shut in and in need of coffee, hit me up and I will get there if I am able. I know how important coffee is.

He did get the weather right.  We got rain and wind but no ice.  I didn't stay up to watch the overnight but there was nothing visible this morning.  McDuffie has the black ice reports but there was none at my place and the temps appeared to stay above freezing overnight below I-20.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I missed seeing the post about oldfella's need.  I ain't too far away and generally keep at least 20 lbs on hand but I would have to drive past hundreds of lbs along the way to take him some of mine and I ain't any more willing to go out in the cold wind and rain than he is. Now oldfella, if you are ever shut in and in need of coffee, hit me up and I will get there if I am able. I know how important coffee is.
> 
> He did get the weather right.  We got rain and wind but no ice.  I didn't stay up to watch the overnight but there was nothing visible this morning.  McDuffie has the black ice reports but there was none at my place and the temps appeared to stay above freezing overnight below I-20.



When I get below 20 pounds I start to twitch and look for sales.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 17, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When I get below 20 pounds I start to twitch and look for sales.



I bet Amazon brings your coffee, right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2022)

Milkman said:


> I bet Amazon brings your coffee, right?



Actually USPS


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 17, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When I get below 20 pounds I start to twitch and look for sales.


Kinda like worrying about Sunday’s beer on Saturday night.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 17, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> IMBY Weather page



Very weird post there today.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 17, 2022)

Meteorologists this week:


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 17, 2022)

Got more snow yesterday afternoon and evening.  Temperatures staying in the 20's all day today.  Electricity came back on yesterday at 1:40 pm.  Really loving this Jotul wood stove right now!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2022)

About a foot total in most places around here. Still snowing some, too.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 17, 2022)

Nitram4891 said:


> Very weird post there today.


Ikr?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 17, 2022)

Snowed all day Sunday is Roswell. Luckily no ice. Only a 1" or 2" stuck.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 17, 2022)

Milkman said:


> I bet Amazon brings your coffee, right?



negative! I don't get any grocery items delivered. Side-note somebody was trying to use my credit card to order something from Amazon Prime but it was (thankfully) declined. I might cancel the card since it's been justified, as soon as I build up the courage to call up my credit card people and deal with five layers of Indian accents.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 17, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> negative! I don't get any grocery items delivered. Side-note somebody was trying to use my credit card to order something from Amazon Prime but it was (thankfully) declined. I might cancel the card since it's been justified, as soon as I build up the courage to call up my credit card people and deal with five layers of Indian accents.



I was quoting Gobbleinwoods on that. 
We buy all sorts of stuff from Amazon and eBay. UPS and Amazon Prime trucks have reserved parking here.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 17, 2022)

gonna snow friday, working on getting new map


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Jan 17, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> About a foot total in most places around here. Still snowing some, too.


Got a pic of your plowing rig?


----------



## hawkeye123 (Jan 17, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> Still coming down around burtonView attachment 1129173


----------



## hawkeye123 (Jan 17, 2022)

Charlie mtn road overlook?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Especially those Virginia Pines.




I much prefer longleafs. 

As for snow, bring it. Deep as it will pile up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I much prefer longleafs.
> 
> As for snow, bring it. Deep as it will pile up.



me too.    In the mountains there are two varieties of pines:  White and Virginia.   Whites have a good root system and /Virginias have a small root ball likely to tip over in winds.

I had a 50' Virginia with a diameter of close to 24" come down and you could have fit the root ball size wise in a wheel barrow.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 17, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> About 25 miles north of there plowing snow tonight.



Although it doesn’t apply to me specifically, Thank You greatly for your and all others efforts to get and keep the roads passable.
You guys work tirelessly through the night-multiple nights and days straight even…For that Sir, I commend you!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 17, 2022)

Never got above 40 here in south Monroe county and might actually freeze tonight. I turned the flood light on in the well house just in case.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 17, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> Never got above 40 here in south Monroe county and might actually freeze tonight. I turned the flood light on in the well house just in case.


Never got above 28 here today.  Besides the 2 main highways that bisect the county, almost all roads were glazed with ice today and will be until we get some sunshine tomorrow.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 17, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Never got above 28 here today.  Besides the 2 main highways that bisect the county, almost all roads were glazed with ice today and will be until we get some sunshine tomorrow.


My wife's boss and friends in North Georgia have been without power now for 36 hours. Hope y'all got plenty of firewood just in case!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 17, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> My wife's boss and friends in North Georgia have been without power now for 36 hours. Hope y'all got plenty of firewood just in case!



We never lost power, but we've got gas logs and a gas stove for such times.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 17, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Never got above 28 here today.  Besides the 2 main highways that bisect the county, almost all roads were glazed with ice today and will be until we get some sunshine tomorrow.


I'm beginning to wonder if my outdoor T-mo is broken... 33* when I got up yesterday, same all day..this morning, and still 33*.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 17, 2022)

hawkeye123 said:


> Charlie mtn road overlook?


Yep


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 17, 2022)

Rocky Face today, I'll take an inch or 2 any day...


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 17, 2022)

Batjack said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if my outdoor T-mo is broken... 33* when I got up yesterday, same all day..this morning, and still 33*.


It only got up to 36 east of the big rock today.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 18, 2022)

Crakajak said:


> It only got up to 36 east of the big rock today.


It finally moved... 30* this morning.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 18, 2022)

Here's a look at the current weekend Winter Weather forecasting in Georgia: 
(I think they've almost got it nailed!).




I'm telling myself: "Wait for it...wait for it...easy now fella..." 
If the "possible" Saturday Winter event has backed up to Friday, then I guess I'll have to start paying attention Wednesday instead of Thursday.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 18, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Here's a look at the current weekend Winter Weather forecasting in Georgia:
> (I think they've almost got it nailed!).
> 
> 
> ...



Keep it comin'.  We have managed quite nicely without an official guru.  Turns out a bunch of folks here know how to post pretty maps as well!  I even caught myself using terms like "dry slotted" around the house this past storm.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Here's a look at the current weekend Winter Weather forecasting in Georgia:
> (I think they've almost got it nailed!).
> 
> 
> ...



You doing just fine.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 18, 2022)

Bad memories:  used to do this when I lived in Cleveland, Ohio and Northwest Pennsylvania.  Moved to Georgia in 1974, haven't had to do this very often, even up here in the mountains.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 18, 2022)

jbird1 said:


> Keep it comin'.  We have managed quite nicely without an official guru.  Turns out a bunch of folks here know how to post pretty maps as well!  I even caught myself using terms like "dry slotted" around the house this past storm.


Agree 100%


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 18, 2022)

All the NWS wants to say about the weekend right now is that there is potential for some high impact weather haha.  Cold + Moisture will be around.  Who knows in what form that moisture is gona land though and where.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 19, 2022)

Sounds like a "maybe" for Thursday night-Saturday morning?  The word "light" is used a lot in the discussions, along with "weak" and "dry".


----------



## normaldave (Jan 19, 2022)

Always like to see what our neighbors are thinking in comparison:

Freezing rain-




Snow-


----------



## normaldave (Jan 19, 2022)

Columbia, SC and points East/North have a Winter Storm Watch on Thursday night through Saturday morning:

*Winter Storm Watch*
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Columbia SC
340 AM EST Wed Jan 19 2022

SCZ016-020>022-026>029-031-037-038-115-116-191645-
/O.NEW.KCAE.WS.A.0003.220121T0600Z-220122T1200Z/
Chesterfield-Newberry-Fairfield-Kershaw-Saluda-Lexington-Richland-
Lee-Sumter-Calhoun-Clarendon-Northern Lancaster-
Southern Lancaster-
Including the cities of Cheraw, Pageland, Newberry, Winnsboro,
Winnsboro Mills, Camden, Lugoff, Saluda, Ridge Spring,
Seven Oaks, West Columbia, Cayce, Lexington, Red Bank, Oak Grove,
Columbia, Bishopville, Sumter, St. Matthews, Manning, Summerton,
Indian Land, Lancaster, Elgin, and Lancaster Mill
340 AM EST Wed Jan 19 2022

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH
SATURDAY MORNING...

* WHAT...Heavy mixed precipitation possible. Total snow
  accumulations of up to one inch and ice accumulations of one
  tenth to two tenths of an inch possible.

* WHERE...Portions of the Central and Northern Midlands of South
  Carolina.

* WHEN...From late Thursday night through Saturday morning.

* IMPACTS...Plan on slippery and hazardous road conditions. Some
  power outages and tree damage will likely occur with these
  potential ice amounts.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

Monitor the latest forecasts for updates on this situation.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 19, 2022)

*North Georgia* Thursday night through Saturday morning:

*Special Weather Statement*
Special Weather Statement
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
422 AM EST Wed Jan 19 2022

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>039-041>062-066>076-078>086-
089>098-102>113-192130-
Dade-Walker-Catoosa-Whitfield-Murray-Fannin-Gilmer-Union-Towns-
Chattooga-Gordon-Pickens-Dawson-Lumpkin-White-Floyd-Bartow-
Cherokee-Forsyth-Hall-Banks-Jackson-Madison-Polk-Paulding-Cobb-
North Fulton-Gwinnett-Barrow-Clarke-Oconee-Oglethorpe-Wilkes-
Haralson-Carroll-Douglas-South Fulton-DeKalb-Rockdale-Walton-
Newton-Morgan-Greene-Taliaferro-Heard-Coweta-Fayette-Clayton-
Spalding-Henry-Butts-Jasper-Putnam-Hancock-Warren-Troup-
Meriwether-Pike-Upson-Lamar-Monroe-Jones-Baldwin-Washington-
Glascock-Jefferson-Harris-Talbot-Taylor-Crawford-Bibb-Twiggs-
Wilkinson-Johnson-Emanuel-Muscogee-Chattahoochee-Marion-Schley-
Macon-Peach-Houston-Bleckley-Laurens-Treutlen-Stewart-Webster-
Sumter-Dooly-Crisp-Pulaski-Wilcox-Dodge-Telfair-Wheeler-
Montgomery-Toombs-
422 AM EST Wed Jan 19 2022


...RAIN MAY CHANGE TO LIGHT SNOW AND LIGHT FREEZING RAIN THURSDAY
NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING...

Precipitation associated with a slow moving cold front may fall
in the form of light snow or light freezing rain Thursday night
through Saturday morning.

There is still great uncertainty on how much and exactly where any
light snow or ice accumulations may occur. Based on recent
information, there is some indication that northeast Georgia is
the most likely area to receive light snow accumulations Friday
and Friday night and parts of middle and eastcentral Georgia are
most likely to see light ice accumulation Friday night.

There is also some indication that the overall amounts may be
slightly lower than projected earlier. However, overall confidence
is low and residents and emergency officials should remain alert
and be prepared for possible snow and/or ice accumulations,
especially over parts of middle and eastcentral Georgia. Even
small amounts of ice can cause significant impacts such as slick
roads and power outages due to icing on trees and powerlines.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Still 48 hours out....a little jog to the North and overperformance is still possibly in the cards


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 19, 2022)

Latest runs move this east.  NWS mentions it in their latest discussion.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 19, 2022)

From NWS.   

Confidence in any significant snow and/or ice accumulation Thurs
night-Saturday has lowered based on 00Z/06Z model and latest WPC
guidance. Models have shifted more favorable timing and lift
further east away from CWA.


----------



## Theturtle (Jan 19, 2022)

I want snow


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Theturtle said:


> I want snow


Come up here. I'll give you tons and tons of it. Take it all, please.


----------



## Resica (Jan 19, 2022)

1-3 forecast for overnight here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Resica said:


> 1-3 forecast for overnight here.


About that for the next two days here. Still black ice on the roads every morning.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 19, 2022)

Theturtle said:


> I want snow





NCHillbilly said:


> Come up here. I'll give you tons and tons of it. Take it all, please.



Maybe y’all should trade houses ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Maybe y’all should trade houses ?


But, I won't have summer in the mountains. I have snow 7 months a year. Sometimes 9. The other 5 (3) make life worth living.


----------



## Resica (Jan 19, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> About that for the next two days here. Still black ice on the roads every morning.


Hate the icy roads, that's for sure. Stay safe!


----------



## normaldave (Jan 19, 2022)

Here's a forecast that's spelled out pretty clearly:  
Gotta' love NWS Birmingham!


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 20, 2022)

Historically, the next couple of weeks produce the best chances for frozen precip. in this state.  It appears like the cold will be around...just need to add some moisture.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 20, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Here's a forecast that's spelled out pretty clearly:
> Gotta' love NWS Birmingham!
> View attachment 1130104


Must be some straight edge listeners to cancel outdoor plans over temps


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2022)

It's snowing again here now.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 20, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's snowing again here now.



West of Franklin we are still at 40° @2640ft.


----------



## Theturtle (Jan 20, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Come up here. I'll give you tons and tons of it. Take it all, please.


I’ve seen even it maybe 3 times in my life


----------



## normaldave (Jan 20, 2022)

Here's "a little something":

*Hazardous Weather Outlook*
Hazardous Weather Outlook
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
253 PM EST Thu Jan 20 2022

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>039-041>062-066>076-078>086-
089>098-102>113-212000-
Baldwin-Banks-Barrow-Bartow-Bibb-Bleckley-Butts-Carroll-Catoosa-
Chattahoochee-Chattooga-Cherokee-Clarke-Clayton-Cobb-Coweta-
Crawford-Crisp-Dade-Dawson-DeKalb-Dodge-Dooly-Douglas-Emanuel-
Fannin-Fayette-Floyd-Forsyth-Gilmer-Glascock-Gordon-Greene-
Gwinnett-Hall-Hancock-Haralson-Harris-Heard-Henry-Houston-Jackson-
Jasper-Jefferson-Johnson-Jones-Lamar-Laurens-Lumpkin-Macon-
Madison-Marion-Meriwether-Monroe-Montgomery-Morgan-Murray-
Muscogee-Newton-North Fulton-Oconee-Oglethorpe-Paulding-Peach-
Pickens-Pike-Polk-Pulaski-Putnam-Rockdale-Schley-South Fulton-
Spalding-Stewart-Sumter-Talbot-Taliaferro-Taylor-Telfair-Toombs-
Towns-Treutlen-Troup-Twiggs-Union-Upson-Walker-Walton-Warren-
Washington-Webster-Wheeler-White-Whitfield-Wilcox-Wilkes-
Wilkinson-
253 PM EST Thu Jan 20 2022

This Hazardous Weather Outlook is for portions of North and Central Georgia.

.DAY ONE...This Afternoon and Tonight...

There is a very low chance for *isolated freezing rain or freezing
drizzle* in portions of north Georgia early Friday morning.
However, impacts to roads and travel are not anticipated.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...Friday through Wednesday...

Patchy areas of very light freezing rain will be possible across
parts of east-central Georgia Friday and Friday night.
Accumulations on roads or other impacts are not widely expected
at this time, though an isolated slick patch would be possible,
mainly Friday evening and Friday night.

There is a chance for light snow over portions of north Georgia
Monday night through Tuesday night. Otherwise no other hazardous
weather is expected.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2022)

Theturtle said:


> I’ve seen even it maybe 3 times in my life


Yeah, that would be a novelty and pretty cool, then. 
I've just seen it so much I'm sick of it. Usually a couple days a week at least from late Dec-mid-March, Often in November and April, and sometimes in October and May. Basically, 7-8 months a year is potential for frost and snow.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 20, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's snowing again here now.



thats what keeps those cold mountain streams running and those native trout happy


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> thats what keeps those cold mountain streams running and those native trout happy


Yep. Except they're hibernating now for the most part.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 20, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's snowing again here now.


Hate that!


----------



## pjciii (Jan 20, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> thats what keeps those cold mountain streams running and those native trout happy




And Subaru drivers.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm ready for the cold weather if it gets down to south Monroe county. Generator is ready to go, firewood is stacked, fat lighter is split, cardboard box kindling is dry. I'd prefer it not get cold enough to cause any problems but I'm ready either way.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 20, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> I'm ready for the cold weather if it gets down to south Monroe county. Generator is ready to go, firewood is stacked, fat lighter is split, cardboard box kindling is dry. I'd prefer it not get cold enough to cause any problems but I'm ready either way.


But did you get enough milk and bread?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 20, 2022)

Crakajak said:


> But did you get enough milk and bread?


Man, we've got almond milk, 1/2 & 1/2, powdered milk, condensed milk, and evaporated milk. We've got loaves of bread in the freezer and I'll probably bake a loaf tomorrow just because we like fresh baked bread.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 20, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> Man, we've got almond milk, 1/2 & 1/2, powdered milk, condensed milk, and evaporated milk. We've got loaves of bread in the freezer and I'll probably bake a loaf tomorrow just because we like fresh baked bread.


 I thought you grew wheat and had a milk cow.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 20, 2022)

Crakajak said:


> I thought you grew wheat and had a milk cow.


You know, I wouldn't mind having a cow sometimes ...cut up and wrapped in the freezer preferably!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 20, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> I'm ready for the cold weather if it gets down to south Monroe county. Generator is ready to go, firewood is stacked, fat lighter is split, cardboard box kindling is dry. I'd prefer it not get cold enough to cause any problems but I'm ready either way.



Got your flint and steel ready?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> Man, we've got almond milk, 1/2 & 1/2, powdered milk, condensed milk, and evaporated milk. We've got loaves of bread in the freezer and I'll probably bake a loaf tomorrow just because we like fresh baked bread.



What no buttermilk?   And I thought you claimed to be southern.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2022)

pjciii said:


> And Subaru drivers.


I tried to count all the spun out and stuck and abandoned Subarus on the interstate when I was going in to work Sunday morning, but I soon lost count. They don't go in real life like they do in those commercials on tv.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What no buttermilk?   And I thought you claimed to be southern.


I'm southern as Jefferson Davis, but I'd just as soon drink cow pee as a glass of buttermilk. I always keep it on hand , though, because I love to cook with it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm southern as Jefferson Davis, but I'd just as soon drink cow pee as a glass of buttermilk. I always keep it on hand , though, because I love to cook with it.



That is all I do with it too.    Biscuits, cornbread, and occasionally in loaf bread (like I did this morning)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is all I do with it too.    Biscuits, cornbread, and occasionally in loaf bread (like I did this morning)


Yep, and it's also great to soak chicken and squirrels and stuff in overnight before you fry it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Hate that! View attachment 1130213


I'll post up those 60s at night this July while you're sweltering.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 20, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What no buttermilk?   And I thought you claimed to be southern.


No, but I've got white vinegar so I can make it if I need it. A country boy can survive!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2022)

79* here today. It was in the 30's with a heavy frost/vehicles iced over Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 20, 2022)

I’ve had enough winter weather for the year


----------



## Duff (Jan 20, 2022)

Mercy!  That’s a long week!


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 20, 2022)

There’s still 3 days left this week to


----------



## pjciii (Jan 20, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> I’ve had enough winter weather for the yearView attachment 1130268



You dont have time to spend it. Take it when it available Because it wont always be.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 20, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> I’ve had enough winter weather for the yearView attachment 1130268



Y’all hiring?


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

Also: Snow flurries/Winter Mix near Mobile, AL and Gulf Coast region.


----------



## kayaksteve (Jan 21, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Y’all hiring?


Not often. We don’t have much turnover.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

Friday Night, Saturday morning:


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 21, 2022)

2400 feet elevation outside Cherry Log this AM. Pretty!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 21, 2022)

Light snow here now.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

"My, how quickly things change..." North and West Georgia:


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

It's 30.7 F at our place in Floyd County right now...


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

Getting busy out East...


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

Carolinas:

Ice Storm




Snow:


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2022)

Whoooot, got Sandersville on the map !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooot, got Sandersville on the map !!


And your excited about that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And your excited about that




Got nuttin else to do . .


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

Interested in North Carolina Weather?  Follow Matthew East @eastwx...


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

Expanded area: Special Weather Statement


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 21, 2022)

Light snow flurries IMBY northeast Union county/Young Harris.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 21, 2022)

36 with a cold mist and overcast in south Monroe county.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

Lots of talk about the next two weeks being busy with SE Winter Weather.  

I enjoy speculating as much as the next person, but I remember Paul Harvey's line about the statistical accuracy of Meteorology beyond the most current time period.  It wasn't very good.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 21, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Lots of talk about the next two weeks being busy with SE Winter Weather.
> 
> I enjoy speculating as much as the next person, but I remember Paul Harvey's line about the statistical accuracy of Meteorology beyond the most current time period.  It wasn't very good.


Meteorologist .... Cherokee for "Best Guesser".


----------



## trad bow (Jan 21, 2022)

Meteorologist…. Muskegeekon word for fear monger.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 21, 2022)

Meteorologist….. sheep herders word for WOLF!!


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

Expanded again:


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 21, 2022)

Already in the 20's in Mobile Al. Might see some snow. It snowed in 83 when I was in Pensacola.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)

8 PM Update: Special Weather Statement-now expanded to Alabama border.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 21, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Lots of talk about the next two weeks being busy with SE Winter Weather.
> 
> I enjoy speculating as much as the next person, but I remember Paul Harvey's line about the statistical accuracy of Meteorology beyond the most current time period.  It wasn't very good.



He made the Suburban an American classic!


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 21, 2022)

snow on the ground (and more falling) here in the suburbs north-west of Augusta!
I hope it sticks until my grand-kids wake up tomorrow morning. They get up around 6:30 so they might be in luck.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 21, 2022)

i remember in 2004, I think, we were on our way to a Foster Parent Convention in Jekyll Island in early March.  We got up around 5am and it was snowing.  I told my wife, no problems, we drive 50 miles south and it will just be rain.  The further I drove the worse it got.  When I got to Elberton, there was over 4 inches on the ground.  It took me nearly 6 hours to reach Dublin, where it finally changed over to rain


----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 22, 2022)

the snow is still on the ground! It's been a few years since we got more than just a dusting in my neighborhood. I hope we don't get hammered with anything epic this winter!


----------



## normaldave (Jan 23, 2022)

Falling ice closes bridge in Charleston, SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485297300549345284


----------



## normaldave (Jan 23, 2022)

For those of us seeing maps with an epic Winter event in the next several days in the SE USA, let's put down the popcorn, take a breath, and look at this:


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 24, 2022)

good to know! I like those colder than average temps, because I don't have to cut my grass as often.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 24, 2022)

normaldave said:


> For those of us seeing maps with an epic Winter event in the next several days in the SE USA, let's put down the popcorn, take a breath, and look at this:
> View attachment 1130934



Let's see them anyway...


----------



## pjciii (Jan 24, 2022)

Well the Drama channel is already sending out panic warnings For this coming weekend January 29th-30th crippling Noreaster reaching all the way down to Atlanta.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 24, 2022)

If you want to see snow and decent live coverage of a potential Nor'easter Storm this weekend, from the comfort of your Georgia home, bookmark Boston 25 News, and watch for them to go live 24/7.
Boston 25 News


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 24, 2022)

My NY hunting buddy sent me this picture this morning. 11 inches in last 24 hours. Glad I’m not up there.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2022)

Well I reckon if them weather folks keep crying wolf they may be right eventually. Can’t do anything about it one way or the other but just stay prepared for a storm or other type disasters and just stay calm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2022)

turkeykirk said:


> My NY hunting buddy sent me this picture this morning. 11 inches in last 24 hours. Glad I’m not up there.View attachment 1131164


I wish that was my back yard!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2022)

Not predicting any wetness but the cold front on 1/29-30 sure looks like a doozy.  Going to be cold as in below freezing for hours!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 24, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not predicting any wetness but the cold front on 1/29-30 sure looks like a doozy.  Going to be cold as in below freezing for hours!


That's pipe-bustin weather!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> That's pipe-bustin weather!



Yep.   Below freezing for 16-18 hours will burst a few.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yep.   Below freezing for 16-18 hours will burst a few.


I've seen it go two weeks + here without ever getting up to freezing. It is not fun.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2022)

That type cold is something we generally here in the deeper south don’t experience. We did back in the sixties but the weather has been warmer for the most part since that time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2022)

trad bow said:


> That type cold is something we generally here in the deeper south don’t experience. We did back in the sixties but the weather has been warmer for the most part since that time.


The mid-late 80s were the worst here. I saw -28*, in NC.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> The mid-late 80s were the worst here. I saw -28*, in NC.



I don't recall ever seeing -28* when I lived in Nebraska.   Maybe -5* or so once.   Did see around 0* often but it didn't stay that cold for extended periods of time.    Water pipes there had to be buried 5' below ground.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Atlanta GA Lowest Temperature Each Year - Current Results

I remember the -8 (Atlanta) in '85.  I got up for school and Pop said go back to bed, they called off school because it's too cold.  I believe it also snowed within a day or two of that -8.  1982 saw sub zero as well in N. Ga.  It looks like we get into the single digits in the piedmont about every 10 years or so in more recent times.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2022)

Mid sixties worst I remember but that’s because all water lines on the place were froze weeks on end. Hauled water from town for the house and all the animals. We had a creek on the farm that froze solid. Four years in a row my little young self had to go through every December, January February and March outside freezing taking care of the animals as Dad had to work almost every day.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 24, 2022)

I have a story about this record cold weather day: 0 degrees F/-18C.  (It may well have been a bit colder in Rome, GA that day).

My older brother and his wife came home on Christmas Eve, driving his MGB Roadster.  After celebrating Christmas the next morning, and then loading the car, they discovered it wouldn't turn over.  Jump start was still a no go.  I guess the Castrol 20W-50 oil that the MG liked in normal conditions, was too thick to move at that temperature.  Curious, I decided to try my 1972 "hot rod" V8 Dodge Dart daily driver.  I always kept it in top tune and I had previously taken pains to set the thermostatic choke and vacuum pull-off on the carburetor to perfect working order.

It struggled with the cold, but fired right up with no jump start, and happily warmed itself at fast idle. To add insult to injury, of course I had to take it down the road on a test drive, showing off a bit, while my GA Tech Engineer brother and my dad devised a plan.

A plan which ended in disaster.  They decided to heat some fresh motor oil in the nearly new (and large) digital readout Amana microwave, and pour it into the MGB 4 cylinder British engine to help get it turning over.  Dad chose a dark green glass tea pitcher as the vessel to hold a few quarts.  Everything seemed to be going to plan until we heard a "clunk" in the microwave.

When they reached for the pitcher, the bottom had cracked and broken away from the rest of the pitcher, but you couldn't tell.  All that hot motor oil fell out into the microwave, out the door, down the cabinet onto the kitchen floor.  My mother had a fit.

The microwave survived somehow, although things always tasted a bit like we were eating in the garage.   I guess they saved enough oil, and waited for the temps to come up a bit, and finally got the MG started.  I will say the door on the microwave never squeaked a bit, or rusted, the rest of the time my folks owned it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 24, 2022)

Central Florida this morning. Backflow preventer to the shop froze, no water. The truck had ice caked on the wipers until 9 or so.Ya'll can keep it. Lol


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jan 24, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> The mid-late 80s were the worst here. I saw -28*, in NC.


If i saw that temp i would start packing the uhaul as soon as it warmed up enough to move stuff.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> If i saw that temp i would start packing the uhaul as soon as it warmed up enough to move stuff.


If it happened every year, I would too. Our water lines froze under the ground. We had a gravity water system coming from a spring up the holler. The 500-gallon concrete reservoir froze rock solid. 
It's not unusual at all to have a night or two down to 0 here every winter, but that's the only time in nearly 60 years I've seen it that cold. I think it was 1985.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 25, 2022)

normaldave said:


> View attachment 1131245
> I have a story about this record cold weather day: 0 degrees F/-18C.  (It may well have been a bit colder in Rome, GA that day).
> 
> My older brother and his wife came home on Christmas Eve, driving his MGB Roadster.  After celebrating Christmas the next morning, and then loading the car, they discovered it wouldn't turn over.  Jump start was still a no go.  I guess the Castrol 20W-50 oil that the MG liked in normal conditions, was too thick to move at that temperature.  Curious, I decided to try my 1972 "hot rod" V8 Dodge Dart daily driver.  I always kept it in top tune and I had previously taken pains to set the thermostatic choke and vacuum pull-off on the carburetor to perfect working order.
> ...


I was working in Rome about that time for Ga Power refurbishing a steam turbine/generator. So cold the steam leaks from the other units running rose to the roof and drifted down to where we were trying to work. Turned to snow and covered everything on that end of the building with snow. Only time I saw it snow inside.


----------



## leroy (Jan 25, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not predicting any wetness but the cold front on 1/29-30 sure looks like a doozy.  Going to be cold as in below freezing for hours!



Calling for Low 20's for low  low 40s for high in ne ga?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 25, 2022)

leroy said:


> Calling for Low 20's for low  low 40s for high in ne ga?



It looks like Saturday's high might not reach 30 here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It looks like Saturday's high might not reach 30 here.


Yep. They're saying about 10 Friday night, 25 high Saturday, and about 10 again Saturday night here, and likely an inch or two of snow Friday into Friday night.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 25, 2022)

Speaking of Boston and Snow...
(in my best Johnny Carson voice: "I did not know that...")


----------



## normaldave (Jan 25, 2022)

Latest update: Boston again...Saturday.


----------



## Resica (Jan 26, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> If it happened every year, I would too. Our water lines froze under the ground. We had a gravity water system coming from a spring up the holler. The 500-gallon concrete reservoir froze rock solid.
> It's not unusual at all to have a night or two down to 0 here every winter, but that's the only time in nearly 60 years I've seen it that cold. I think it was 1985.


How deep are the lines buried?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2022)

Resica said:


> How deep are the lines buried?


Probably a couple feet on average.


----------



## Resica (Jan 26, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Probably a couple feet on average.


Surprised it's not deeper there. 32 here, I believe, to get below frostline. 3 feet at camp.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2022)

Resica said:


> Surprised it's not deeper there. 32 here, I believe, to get below frostline. 3 feet at camp.


Well, we don't usually have a permanent frostline. Our average winter low here is about 0.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 26, 2022)

Here's your snow...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2022)

Lovely NOAA forecast for the Smokies here this weekend, maybe I'll go swimming:



> *Today*
> Sunny, with a high near 39. West wind 7 to 9 mph.
> *Tonight*
> Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. West southwest wind around 7 mph.
> ...


----------



## Resica (Jan 27, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Here's your snow...
> View attachment 1131675


Looks like someone is gonna get a good thump!


----------



## Milkman (Jan 27, 2022)

Those folks better be laying in a supply of “chowda”


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2022)

They issued a winter storm warning here now. I would love to see one week without one. 

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM FRIDAY TO 7 AM EST
SATURDAY ABOVE 3500 FEET...
...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM FRIDAY TO 7 AM EST
SATURDAY BELOW 3500 FEET...

* WHAT...For the Winter Storm Warning, heavy snow expected. Total
  snow accumulations of 3 to 5 inches, with up to 8 inches at
  locations above 5000 feet. Winds gusting as high as 35 mph. For
  the Winter Weather Advisory, snow expected. Total snow
  accumulations of 1 to 3 inches.

* WHERE...Portions of western North Carolina.

* WHEN...From 1 PM Friday to 7 AM EST Saturday.

* IMPACTS...Travel could be very difficult. The hazardous
  conditions could impact the evening commute. The cold wind
  chills as low as 10 below zero could result in hypothermia if
  precautions are not taken.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Precipitation will begin in mid-afternoon
  possibly as rain, but with a quick changeover to snow expected
  by early evening. Snow will taper off to the Tennessee border
  early Saturday morning. Wind chills of -5 to -10 are possible,
  especially at higher elevations and ridgetops.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 27, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Lovely NOAA forecast for the Smokies here this weekend, maybe I'll go swimming:


 Wanna go fishing?


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 27, 2022)

NCH, you must be high. How high are ya?
Franklin and 2800 ft they say little or no accumulation.


----------



## Resica (Jan 27, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> They issued a winter storm warning here now. I would love to see one week without one.
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM FRIDAY TO 7 AM EST
> SATURDAY ABOVE 3500 FEET...
> ...


What elevation are you at?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2022)

Resica said:


> What elevation are you at?


At my house, just under 3,000'. The roads going out of here go a good bit higher, though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2022)

snookdoctor said:


> NCH, you must be high. How high are ya?
> Franklin and 2800 ft they say little or no accumulation.


I'm a good bit north and east of Franklin. They never get the snow out there like we do here. The winter storm warning doesn't include Macon County where Franklin is, just Swain on north and east.


----------



## Resica (Jan 27, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> At my house, just under 3,000'. The roads going out of here go a good bit higher, though.


Be careful in your travels!


----------



## normaldave (Jan 28, 2022)

"A Blustery Day..."


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 28, 2022)

Going to feel in the teens in middle Georgia this weekend. Time to reload and fire up the fireplace buck stove insert.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 28, 2022)

Boston still going to be "the one to watch" via livestream coverage:






18-24" of snow near the coast, imagine the drifts with the winds.





65-70 MPH wind gusts out on the Cape...


----------



## normaldave (Jan 28, 2022)

RoosterTodd said:


> Going to feel in the teens in middle Georgia this weekend. Time to reload and fire up the fireplace buck stove insert.


Yep, that wind is going to make us miserable...

*Special Weather Statement*
Special Weather Statement
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
435 AM EST Fri Jan 28 2022

GAZ012-019-020-022>025-027-030>039-041>062-066>076-078>086-
089>098-102>113-282000-
Gordon-Floyd-Bartow-Forsyth-Hall-Banks-Jackson-Madison-Polk-
Paulding-Cobb-North Fulton-Gwinnett-Barrow-Clarke-Oconee-
Oglethorpe-Wilkes-Haralson-Carroll-Douglas-South Fulton-DeKalb-
Rockdale-Walton-Newton-Morgan-Greene-Taliaferro-Heard-Coweta-
Fayette-Clayton-Spalding-Henry-Butts-Jasper-Putnam-Hancock-Warren-
Troup-Meriwether-Pike-Upson-Lamar-Monroe-Jones-Baldwin-Washington-
Glascock-Jefferson-Harris-Talbot-Taylor-Crawford-Bibb-Twiggs-
Wilkinson-Johnson-Emanuel-Muscogee-Chattahoochee-Marion-Schley-
Macon-Peach-Houston-Bleckley-Laurens-Treutlen-Stewart-Webster-
Sumter-Dooly-Crisp-Pulaski-Wilcox-Dodge-Telfair-Wheeler-
Montgomery-Toombs-
435 AM EST Fri Jan 28 2022

...VERY COLD AND BLUSTERY CONDITIONS EXPECTED TONIGHT AND
SATURDAY MORNING...

A strong cold front will bring extremely cold temperatures to
north and central Georgia tonight and Saturday. With temperatures
falling to 15 to 30 degrees and northwest winds gusting up to 30
mph, wind chill values will plummet into the single digits across
north Georgia and into the teens across middle Georgia.
Temperatures will moderate into the 30s and low 40s and winds
will diminish by Saturday afternoon.

Use caution and dress appropriately if you will be outdoors
tonight and Saturday morning. Prolonged exposure may lead to
frostbite or hypothermia.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 28, 2022)

Mercy!


----------



## normaldave (Jan 28, 2022)

If you want to watch a blizzard:
Boston ABC Channel 5

Boston 25 News Livestream


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 28, 2022)

Local met. says up to .5" snow after dark tonight for parts of North Ga.

Be on the lookout for the infamous "Special Weather Statement" for slick conditions overnight


----------



## TJay (Jan 28, 2022)

Snow flurries in Cherokee county.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 28, 2022)

Gadsden, AL
No accumulation, nice to look at.  Had a burst in Floyd County, earlier.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487247759522635779


----------



## ryork (Jan 28, 2022)

Winter Weather Advisory here on Lookout Mountain this evening. Flurries, but the heavier snow showers have missed us so far.


----------



## Theturtle (Jan 28, 2022)

Just a dust storm here


----------



## normaldave (Jan 28, 2022)

Game on in Rome, GA!  sticking in the yard now, 31F.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 28, 2022)

Cold, dry and high wind tonight. In the 30655.

Hope nobody GON to lose power tonight.
I got plenty of camping supplies and gas logs in the fireplace so I'm good.

Going to be hard on city folk if the lines go down.

And... My friends in Clearwater and Miami/Homestead are at record cold temps.
Most houses in Miami don't even have a heater except for small, ceiling mounted in the bathrooms.

Buuurrrr.. ?


----------



## normaldave (Jan 28, 2022)

Meanwhile, off the Carolina coast and heading North:


----------



## pjciii (Jan 29, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Meanwhile, off the Carolina coast and heading North:
> View attachment 1132067



Going to get a little booggered up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2022)

I got a unexpected trace of snow! Jesus love’s me!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a unexpected trace of snow! Jesus love’s me!


Bring your truck up here and haul off some of ours.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Bring your truck up here and haul off some of ours.


No, I want GA snow! The kind that melts and is GON by the next day!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> No, I want GA snow! The kind that melts and is GON by the next day!


Ours was just starting to get melted off from MLK weekend, and now it's back.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 29, 2022)

It wasn't as bad here in south Monroe county as I thought it would be. We had a hint of snow/sleet on the cars and chair covers and on the blankets I laid over the pool pump plumbing but that was about it. Temps got into the low 20's but the wind isn't as bad as they had forecast, at least not yet. I laid a couple of big logs in the buck stove insert last night and that lasted until 4:30 this morning and I put a couple more in. The thermostat in the hall was reading 70 so it really did the job. I checked on the pool at 4:30 and the freeze protection worked. It cut on at 36 degrees and ran all night and kept it from freezing.
All is well in Spring Hill Monroe county.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 29, 2022)

My new whole home Generator kept me toasty. Had just a little on my Mountain last week and some more last night..


----------



## normaldave (Jan 29, 2022)

Sharman Sacchetti demonstrating the proper live Winter Weather shot stance, filming the Blizzard, on the coast in Sandwich, Massachusetts.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 29, 2022)

The weather channel is just So excited they got it right. They are selling it as hard as CNN trying to remake itself.

Anyone opening up their cabinets that have water lines against outside walls. I let the kitchen sink drip lasr night and put a shop Light in the pump house last night and will leave it tonight.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 29, 2022)

pjciii said:


> The weather channel is just So excited they got it right. They are selling it as hard as CNN trying to remake itself.
> 
> Anyone opening up their cabinets that have water lines against outside walls. I let the kitchen sink drip lasr night and put a shop Light in the pump house last night and will leave it tonight.


Fortunately not so cold here that I have to worry about indoor water lines, but the outside faucets are protected and the flood light is on in the well house.


----------



## 6mm Remington (Jan 29, 2022)

Woke up to a nice surprise in south Douglas county.


----------



## campboy (Jan 29, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Game on in Rome, GA!  sticking in the yard now, 31F.
> View attachment 1132063
> View attachment 1132064
> View attachment 1132065



Wow!! We only got flurries in Coosa


----------



## normaldave (Jan 29, 2022)

campboy said:


> Wow!! We only got flurries in Coosa


These pics were near GA Loop Bypass and Calhoun Road...It started with flurries, then really came down, temperature dropped quickly to 31F and it started sticking.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 29, 2022)

Had a "heavy frost" here on the SW side of Lost Mountain.





Got down to 23* about daylight, up to 28* now. With the sunshine about 1/2 of the "frost" has gone bye bye.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 29, 2022)

We got a little here in Pike County.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 29, 2022)

It's getting cold. Do your self a favor and crack a hose bib open to keep your lines from freezing. Disconnect water hoses.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 30, 2022)

Well i am going to Officially call It a 3 dog night. 16 when i got up that is west of Franklin On milksick mtn 2640'. Clear and cold with an amazing amount of stars visible due to dark sky area(not officially). Wind has settled down to almost nothing. Yotes were singing up a storm when i took the big white one out to potty.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2022)

pjciii said:


> Well i am going to Officially call It a 3 dog night. 16 when i got up that is west of Franklin On milksick mtn 2640'. Clear and cold with an amazing amount of stars visible due to dark sky area(not officially). Wind has settled down to almost nothing. Yotes were singing up a storm when i took the big white one out to potty.


It's 5* (five) here a couple counties NE of you at just under 3000'. Brrr.


----------



## Jimmypop (Jan 30, 2022)

No snow but this is what greets us when we come through the gate. The car shows 18 degrees. Ringgold


----------



## normaldave (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## pjciii (Jan 30, 2022)

normaldave said:


> View attachment 1132354



Wonder how high some of those drifts got. 2 to 2.5 feet of snow. I feel for them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2022)

My sister in Boston (for medical reasons) said the storm was fun to watch from the apartment window but she had no compulsion to get out in it today.


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2022)

pjciii said:


> Wonder how high some of those drifts got. 2 to 2.5 feet of snow. I feel for them.


I've seen 15 foot drifts here when we've had 2 or 3 feet of snow. They brought in huge snowblowers from N.Y. State to help.


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2022)

Snowed a little in Lizella(Bibb county) Friday night.


----------



## Resica (Jan 30, 2022)

We got 2" Friday with the cold front. About 4 with the Noreaster yesterday.  Warmed up to 20 today so far.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 31, 2022)

Got a whimpy little dusting in Upson. Still a pretty rare event.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 1, 2022)

RAIN...3-5" total for NW Georgia through Friday night.

-Illinois, Indiana, NW Ohio, (and points before and after along that line), snow and sleet, possibly lots of it.


----------



## pjciii (Feb 1, 2022)

Looks like Nashville going to get some ice. Looks like it will miss Franklin this time. Peripheral showers. I can handle that.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hopefully that system doesn't do that.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Feb 3, 2022)

Pouring rain in the 30165


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 3, 2022)

N GA dodged a bullet with this storm. A little further south and it would have been a mess.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)

SW Alabama getting active...we might want to keep an eye out later.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 3, 2022)

Local met was saying this is the same scenario that spawned two EF-3's in central Florida in 07.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 3, 2022)

Cold rain up here. Mild wedge effect in place i believe.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 3, 2022)

normaldave said:


> View attachment 1133312


I'd prefer the ice.


----------



## campboy (Feb 3, 2022)

radar confirmed tornado near york alabama


----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)

campboy said:


> radar confirmed tornado near york alabama


Liked the post...not the tornado...


----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)

Seems more like Spring Weather 2022...but hey, we live in the South!


----------



## campboy (Feb 3, 2022)

normally i'm busy but we are slow at work so i'm checking the weather


----------



## campboy (Feb 3, 2022)

james spann is live with coverage of this warning


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 3, 2022)

snookdoctor said:


> Creek behind the house is up about 1.5 feet. You could tube it now without bumpin yo butt on rocks, at about 15mph.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489392756988395521


----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)

A radar look...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489392709898883072


----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489391908967174145


----------



## Batjack (Feb 3, 2022)

T-boomers here in the 30127... I prefer ice over twister warnings in my back pocket.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489413719184396288


----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489416092443308037


----------



## Crakajak (Feb 3, 2022)

Lightning flashed and within a Second a Huge thunder clap over the house.
Scared  the daylights out of evabody and the  dogs east of stone mountain.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489425690193580033


----------



## normaldave (Feb 4, 2022)

Cold front passed us in Floyd County earlier, heading y'alls way...


----------



## normaldave (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 4, 2022)

No one going out on a limb down here as of yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2022)

Good skiff of snow here this morning.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 5, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Good skiff of snow here this morning.


Driving back from the Thai restaurant in Franklin last night, we drove through several bursts of snow and some of the thickest fog I've ever driven in.  It was 31° at the foot of the mountain.  Incidentally, after ordering a spicy seafood curry, it's been 1050° in my guts.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 7, 2022)

Daffodils pushing up, Spring Peepers having choir practice in the back field...
This week is Severe Weather Preparedness Week:


Family Preparedness


----------



## pjciii (Feb 7, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Driving back from the Thai restaurant in Franklin last night, we drove through several bursts of snow and some of the thickest fog I've ever driven in.  It was 31° at the foot of the mountain.  Incidentally, after ordering a spicy seafood curry, it's been 1050° in my guts.



Which thai restaurant did you go to. One on Georgia road or the on highlands road.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 7, 2022)

pjciii said:


> Which thai restaurant did you go to. One on Georgia road or the on highlands road.



The one on the Highlands road, Boone Thai, was takeout only, so we went out the Georgia road.  It was very good.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 9, 2022)

On this day in history:




-So do we believe their forecasts today or not?


----------



## normaldave (Feb 9, 2022)

Severe Weather Preparedness Week-Tuesday:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491034215286194179


----------



## normaldave (Feb 9, 2022)

Severe Weather Preparedness Week-Tuesday.  Folks still get mixed up on these:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491094687670849540


----------



## normaldave (Feb 9, 2022)

Severe Weather Preparedness Week-Today (Spinny Things...)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491396567609360388


----------



## normaldave (Feb 9, 2022)

Another "On This Day In History..."  Anybody got some stories about this one?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491421460862222342


----------



## normaldave (Feb 10, 2022)

Thursday is Lightning Day:


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 10, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Another "On This Day In History..."  Anybody got some stories about this one?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491421460862222342


Wasn’t born yet?


----------



## normaldave (Feb 10, 2022)

Hey...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491873680204472326


----------



## normaldave (Feb 11, 2022)

Friday


----------



## normaldave (Feb 12, 2022)

Snow flurries in Muscle Shoals, AL.
10% chance for Rome, GA tonight/tomorrow morning.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 12, 2022)

Road below my mountain cabin Friday a week ago.3rd time it’s washed out in the last 10 months.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493941823571734538


----------



## normaldave (Feb 16, 2022)

If you still haven't gotten around to getting a weather radio and are looking for a good excuse...
"Here's your sign"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493947960656281607


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 16, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Another "On This Day In History..."  Anybody got some stories about this one?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491421460862222342


Man yea!!!!!!!!!! We was outa skrewl 2 weeks. Mama worked at Athens General and they sent the ambulances after all the nurses, she was gon a while. We had a steep driveway in VFW subdivision in Watkinsville that went into a vacant lot across da skreet that had a half basement dug out. Didn't no Oconee retnecks had any sleds or stuff, but most folks around there had to buy new potty lids after the thaw. Them thangs were FAST! We screwed 2 on the bottom of a 1X12 and had a 2 man sled. Then one guy started at the top of VFW Drive and slid all the way across 53 and into that swampy spot cross the road. DFAC's would come an get out parents these days


----------



## Batjack (Feb 16, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Another "On This Day In History..."  Anybody got some stories about this one?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491421460862222342


That's the only one in my memory that missed us to the south.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 16, 2022)

Severe storms to our West tomorrow, high winds as well.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494156267920793603


----------



## campboy (Feb 17, 2022)

update on the severe threat today/tonight @normaldave ?


----------



## normaldave (Feb 17, 2022)

campboy said:


> update on the severe threat today/tonight @normaldave ?


Just reporting what I see on NWS Atlanta/Birmingham.

NE Mississippi and NW Alabama are the hot spots for today.  Pressure gradient wind advisory for us today...not related to Thunderstorms.  A tiny piece of NW Georgia in the "pay attention" area tonight.

Alabama:












Georgia:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494277218922545152


----------



## normaldave (Feb 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494328993864032270


----------



## normaldave (Feb 17, 2022)

Wind advisory expanded into NE Georgia:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494333058278780935


----------



## normaldave (Feb 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494342818533240832


----------



## normaldave (Feb 17, 2022)

Late "Winter" in Georgia:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494481940237348867


----------



## normaldave (Feb 17, 2022)

That was fast...Floyd County GA

Severe Thunderstorm Warning
GAC015-057-085-115-123-129-227-180200-
/O.NEW.KFFC.SV.W.0008.220218T0137Z-220218T0200Z/

BULLETIN - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
Severe Thunderstorm Warning
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
837 PM EST Thu Feb 17 2022

The National Weather Service in Peachtree City has issued a

* Severe Thunderstorm Warning for...
  Northwestern Cherokee County in north central Georgia...
  Southwestern Gilmer County in north central Georgia...
  Southeastern Floyd County in northwestern Georgia...
  Northwestern Dawson County in north central Georgia...
  Gordon County in northwestern Georgia...
  Pickens County in north central Georgia...
  Bartow County in northwestern Georgia...

* Until 900 PM EST.

* At 836 PM EST, severe thunderstorms were located along a line
  extending from Calhoun to Shannon to near Lindale, moving east at
  55 mph.

  HAZARD...60 mph wind gusts.

  SOURCE...Radar indicated.

  IMPACT...Expect damage to roofs, siding, and trees.

* Locations impacted include...
  Rome, Canton, Cartersville, Calhoun, Jasper, Adairsville, Euharlee,
  Emerson, Cave Spring, White, Waleska, Kingston, Resaca, Plainville,
  Taylorsville, Talking Rock, Shannon, Cassville, Fairmount and
  Ranger.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

For your protection move to an interior room on the lowest floor of a
building.

If you see wind damage...hail or flooding...wait until the storm has
passed...and then call the National Weather Service toll free
at 1 8 6 6 7 6 3 4 4 6 6 or tweet us your report at NWSATLANTA.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494500034938761217


----------



## normaldave (Feb 17, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494507601911894016


----------



## normaldave (Feb 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496301882553159684


----------



## normaldave (Feb 22, 2022)

Rain, and lots of it, drifting SE into NW Georgia, next 2-4 hours.  Slow moving outflow, flash flooding and rain rates of up to 2" per hour in the marked area.




Mesoscale Precipitation Discussion


----------



## normaldave (Feb 25, 2022)

Did you take a jacket this morning?
11:08 AM temps across the region.  Snow flurries in Muscle Shoals, AL


----------



## pjciii (Feb 25, 2022)

Still about 62° here just west of Franklin.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2022)

They were calling for snow here Sunday, but I think they've backed off of it some now, more looking like cold rain.


----------



## TJay (Feb 25, 2022)

So much for the first "false Spring".  Ready for false Spring no. 2.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 25, 2022)

Wind shifted to the NW a couple hours ago. Temp has gone from 59" to 55" here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2022)

Strange. It's 64 here in the mountains.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 27, 2022)

NWS Atlanta offering SKYWARN storm spotter classes online:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498094404220895234


----------



## normaldave (Mar 7, 2022)

The Tornado word has crept into the forecast for NW Georgia today...storms Atlanta Northward.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500805838696550402


----------



## normaldave (Mar 7, 2022)

Still posting in this Winter Weather thread because, well just because...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500517170983358464


----------



## Batjack (Mar 7, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Still posting in this Winter Weather thread because, well just because...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500517170983358464


Thanks.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501171829418954758


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 8, 2022)

normaldave said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501171829418954758


My pear trees just put out their blooms. Not open yet......


----------



## pjciii (Mar 8, 2022)

I dont know that the winter weather is completely done. Chances are sure going down. I always think 2nd week in April is safer to think done.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 8, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Still posting in this Winter Weather thread because, well just because...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500517170983358464



You can edit the title if you wish to.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2022)

pjciii said:


> I dont know that the winter weather is completely done. Chances are sure going down. I always think 2nd week in April is safer to think done.


Mid-May here and probably where you're at. They're calling for accumulating snow and single digit lows here this weekend. I've seen significant snow in May several times over the years. Last annual average frost date here is May 10th.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 8, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mid-May here and probably where you're at. They're calling for accumulating snow and single digit lows here this weekend. I've seen significant snow in May several times over the years. Last annual average frost date here is May 10th.


 Dang!


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 8, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mid-May here and probably where you're at. They're calling for accumulating snow and single digit lows here this weekend. I've seen significant snow in May several times over the years. Last annual average frost date here is May 10th.



Gonna have to put your shorts back up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Dang!


If you plant a mater here before the second week of May, it's toast three years out of four. The inverse is that nights are usually in the 60s in the summer, and I have never owned or really needed a home air conditioner in over half a century of life.


----------



## pjciii (Mar 8, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mid-May here and probably where you're at. They're calling for accumulating snow and single digit lows here this weekend. I've seen significant snow in May several times over the years. Last annual average frost date here is May 10th.



Thanks for the mountain Schooling. First year at this location and i wasn't Taking the other things into account. I did see chance of snow this weekend And lows around me around 16°. Might be a two dog night.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501545270353539073


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2022)

pjciii said:


> Thanks for the mountain Schooling. First year at this location and i wasn't Taking the other things into account. I did see chance of snow this weekend And lows around me around 16°. Might be a two dog night.


What elevation are you at?


----------



## pjciii (Mar 9, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> What elevation are you at?



2640. I know above 3k is Where alot of change happens.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2022)

pjciii said:


> 2640. I know above 3k is Where alot of change happens.


Yep. You're a good bit south and west of me, too, so you're probably a little milder, even at the same elevation. I would still expect frost into early May there on an average year.


----------



## pjciii (Mar 9, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. You're a good bit south and west of me, too, so you're probably a little milder, even at the same elevation. I would still expect frost into early May there on an average year.



That will help to keep me from getting frustrated since i am going to try to plant some veggies. Probably Just end up deer food.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501682372567347210


----------



## pjciii (Mar 9, 2022)

normaldave said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501682372567347210



That does not look good for a good number of people. It seems only thin line if mixed precipitation when it goes from thunderstorms to snow. Hope the snow pulls away quickly and does not add up to much.


----------



## campboy (Mar 9, 2022)

no.... just..... NO!!


----------



## normaldave (Mar 10, 2022)

"Ahem..."
(This is why we didn't' start a new Spring Severe Weather thread...)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501971111294156801


----------



## pjciii (Mar 10, 2022)

That will Send a little draft up your pant leg. Any idea the duration Of the wind e event. Is it going to pass thru quick?


----------



## normaldave (Mar 10, 2022)

"A rapidly strengthening storm system..."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502011370623037452
FFC image:


----------



## normaldave (Mar 10, 2022)

Not saying anything...just interesting about the date for this weekend.  

FWIW, Dr. Maue does not appear to support "man-caused" climate change theory, but at the same time he recognizes the climate does change.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Mar 11, 2022)

South Georgia...heads up!


----------



## normaldave (Mar 11, 2022)

Have mercy...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502368305251684352


----------



## normaldave (Mar 11, 2022)

"The Blog..." 
Alabama Wx


----------



## normaldave (Mar 11, 2022)

Friday 3:54 PM Snapshot:


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 11, 2022)

Thanks for the updates Dave.


----------



## pjciii (Mar 11, 2022)

I am really impressed how tightly this storm is going to get before heading up the east coast.


----------



## campboy (Mar 11, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Have mercy...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502368305251684352



have mercy indeed....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 11, 2022)

It's 60* now. We're under a winter storm warning until tomorrow night. Anywhere from a couple inches to a foot depending on elevation. High of 25* tomorrow with 50 mph wind gusts. Low of 5* tomorrow night with 35 mph wind gusts. Nasty.


----------



## pjciii (Mar 11, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's 60* now. We're under a winter storm warning until tomorrow night. Anywhere from a couple inches to a foot depending on elevation. High of 25* tomorrow with 50 mph wind gusts. Low of 5* tomorrow night with 35 mph wind gusts. Nasty.



I can't Hardly believe The changes the next 24 hours


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 11, 2022)

pjciii said:


> I can't Hardly believe The changes the next 24 hours


Welcome to "spring" in the mountains. If you don't like the weather, wait a few minutes.


----------



## ryork (Mar 11, 2022)

I was fishing at 5:00 in short sleeves, roughly 62 degrees I would guess. Under a Winter Storm Warning here.  Expecting 3-4” and 45 mph winds tomorrow morning.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 11, 2022)

Echoes of March 1993..."light/gluten- free" version.
Tornado warning in Louisiana, snow in Memphis, heading this way pretty quick.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502437742453661700


----------



## normaldave (Mar 11, 2022)

9:22 PM Update:
*Winter Storm Warning*
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
922 PM EST Fri Mar 11 2022

GAZ001>007-011-012-019-121300-
/O.CON.KFFC.WS.W.0003.220312T0900Z-220312T1800Z/
Dade-Walker-Catoosa-Whitfield-Murray-Fannin-Gilmer-Chattooga-
Gordon-Floyd-
Including the cities of Calhoun and Rome
922 PM EST Fri Mar 11 2022

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM TO 1 PM EST
SATURDAY...

* WHAT...Rain will transition to a period of wet snow. This snow
  could be heavy at times. Total snow accumulations of two to
  three inches with isolated higher amounts. Winds gusting as
  high as 35 mph.

* WHERE...Portions of north central and northwest Georgia.

* WHEN...From 4 AM to 1 PM EST Saturday.

* IMPACTS...Plan on slippery road conditions through early
  afternoon, especially on bridges and overpasses. Temperatures
  will be slow to rise above freezing. Visibility may drop
  sharply during periods of heavier snow.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

If you must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in
your vehicle in case of an emergency.


*Wind Advisory*
URGENT - WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
210 PM EST Fri Mar 11 2022

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>039-041>062-066>076-078>086-
089>098-102>113-121200-
/O.CON.KFFC.WI.Y.0005.220312T0600Z-220313T0000Z/
Dade-Walker-Catoosa-Whitfield-Murray-Fannin-Gilmer-Union-Towns-
Chattooga-Gordon-Pickens-Dawson-Lumpkin-White-Floyd-Bartow-
Cherokee-Forsyth-Hall-Banks-Jackson-Madison-Polk-Paulding-Cobb-
North Fulton-Gwinnett-Barrow-Clarke-Oconee-Oglethorpe-Wilkes-
Haralson-Carroll-Douglas-South Fulton-DeKalb-Rockdale-Walton-
Newton-Morgan-Greene-Taliaferro-Heard-Coweta-Fayette-Clayton-
Spalding-Henry-Butts-Jasper-Putnam-Hancock-Warren-Troup-
Meriwether-Pike-Upson-Lamar-Monroe-Jones-Baldwin-Washington-
Glascock-Jefferson-Harris-Talbot-Taylor-Crawford-Bibb-Twiggs-
Wilkinson-Johnson-Emanuel-Muscogee-Chattahoochee-Marion-Schley-
Macon-Peach-Houston-Bleckley-Laurens-Treutlen-Stewart-Webster-
Sumter-Dooly-Crisp-Pulaski-Wilcox-Dodge-Telfair-Wheeler-
Montgomery-Toombs-
Including the cities of Calhoun, Dahlonega, Cleveland, Rome,
Cartersville, Gainesville, Marietta, Atlanta, Lawrenceville,
Athens, Carrollton, Douglasville, East Point, Decatur, Conyers,
Covington, Newnan, Peachtree City, Griffin, Milledgeville, Macon,
Swainsboro, Columbus, Warner Robins, Dublin, Lumpkin, Americus,
Cordele, and Vidalia
210 PM EST Fri Mar 11 2022

...WIND ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM TO 7 PM EST
SATURDAY...

* WHAT...Northwest winds 20 to 30 mph with gusts up to 40 mph
  expected.

* WHERE...Portions of central, east central, north central,
  northeast, northwest, southeast and west central Georgia.

* WHEN...From 1 AM to 7 PM EST Saturday.

* IMPACTS...Gusty winds could blow around unsecured objects. With
  saturated soils, trees and tree limbs could be blown down and a
  few power outages may result.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

Use extra caution when driving, especially if operating a high
profile vehicle. Secure outdoor objects.

*Special Weather Statement*
Special Weather Statement
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
251 PM EST Fri Mar 11 2022

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-027-030>039-041>062-066>076-078>086-
089>098-102>113-120900-
Dade-Walker-Catoosa-Whitfield-Murray-Fannin-Gilmer-Union-Towns-
Chattooga-Gordon-Pickens-Dawson-Lumpkin-White-Floyd-Bartow-
Cherokee-Forsyth-Hall-Banks-Jackson-Madison-Polk-Paulding-Cobb-
North Fulton-Gwinnett-Barrow-Clarke-Oconee-Oglethorpe-Wilkes-
Haralson-Carroll-Douglas-South Fulton-DeKalb-Rockdale-Walton-
Newton-Morgan-Greene-Taliaferro-Heard-Coweta-Fayette-Clayton-
Spalding-Henry-Butts-Jasper-Putnam-Hancock-Warren-Troup-
Meriwether-Pike-Upson-Lamar-Monroe-Jones-Baldwin-Washington-
Glascock-Jefferson-Harris-Talbot-Taylor-Crawford-Bibb-Twiggs-
Wilkinson-Johnson-Emanuel-Muscogee-Chattahoochee-Marion-Schley-
Macon-Peach-Houston-Bleckley-Laurens-Treutlen-Stewart-Webster-
Sumter-Dooly-Crisp-Pulaski-Wilcox-Dodge-Telfair-Wheeler-
Montgomery-Toombs-
251 PM EST Fri Mar 11 2022

...FRIGID TEMPS EXPECTED SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING...

Unseasonably cold air will settle across the entire area
by Saturday night with low temperatures dropping into the teens to
mid 20s. Combined with the expected gusty winds, wind chill
values will drop into the single digits (above zero) and teens
areawide. With expected low temperatures, a Freeze Warning and/or
Wind Chill Advisory will likely be issued tomorrow for portions
of north and central Georgia.

Please continue to pay close attention to the latest weather
forecasts over the next 24 hours as new information becomes
available, and prepare for potentially high-impact weather across
north and central Georgia. You can visit the NWS Peachtree City/
Atlanta web page at: www.weather.gov/ffc


----------



## normaldave (Mar 11, 2022)

NWS Norman, Oklahoma (The Severe Storm folks), just released a Mesoscale Discussion on this Winter Storm.  Snowfall rates of 1-2" per hour. 
NWS Norman, OK Mesoscale Discussion


----------



## normaldave (Mar 11, 2022)

That's a pretty narrow strip from heavy rain/storms on the SW and sleet and snow on the NW...


----------



## normaldave (Mar 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502465026413715458


----------



## Raylander (Mar 11, 2022)

Get outta here winter! I’m ready for some summer!


----------



## Theturtle (Mar 11, 2022)

Power just blinked and storms not even near yet


----------



## Theturtle (Mar 11, 2022)

Saw a transfer flash off in the distance


----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 12, 2022)

It started snowing in Young Harris 30 minutes ago.


----------



## normaldave (Mar 12, 2022)

Rome/Floyd County...light dusting 5:07 AM, 31 degrees.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 12, 2022)

the wind has been howling in 30577.  I have been up since a bit before 4, and it is rattling things on the porch and whipping the trees back and forth


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2022)

Windy as the dickens here, with about an inch of snow so far. Supposed to snow off and on all day.


----------



## ryork (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## pjciii (Mar 12, 2022)

Just a dusting of Snow/sleet. Only stuck to deck surface, bushes and tree limbs. I show 32° but we are starting to have serious windchill values here in trying to be sunny Franklin, NC


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 12, 2022)

Wind, snow, fog, and 21 degrees up here on this mountain right now.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 12, 2022)

45 degrees with 24 mph NW wind in Panama City Beach. I can see white caps way out there this morning.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 12, 2022)

Milkman said:


> 45 degrees with 24 mph NW wind in Panama City Beach. I can see white caps way out there this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1140541


Well played sir! Well played.??


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 12, 2022)

Super windy here and super jelly of @Milkman right now.


----------



## pjciii (Mar 12, 2022)

Milkman said:


> 45 degrees with 24 mph NW wind in Panama City Beach. I can see white caps way out there this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1140541



That is a cold that will bite right into you.


----------



## pjciii (Mar 12, 2022)

There will not be any kilt wearing this night.


----------



## DDD (Dec 15, 2022)

@normaldave You might want to fire this thing up brother.


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 15, 2022)

@DDD tell us what you know. Good to see you here!


----------



## normaldave (Dec 15, 2022)

DDD said:


> @normaldave You might want to fire this thing up brother.


Waiting on you my friend...


----------



## normaldave (Dec 15, 2022)

@DDD conversation starter...Euro modeling is singing Bing Crosby songs related to frozen precipitation circa 1942...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603336204996542466


----------



## normaldave (Dec 15, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603478631791136770


----------



## normaldave (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm usually reluctant to post a bunch of model runs that end up disappointing/unverified but for old time's sake:   

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603430863726944264


----------



## normaldave (Dec 16, 2022)

Pretty colors:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603791194777157633


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 16, 2022)

Cold is coming but snow? We’ll see!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Cold is coming but snow? We’ll see!


When I see Glenn Burns (retired, now "Meteorologist Emeritus") back on WSB I'll be 50% sure that snow or a twister "might" hit "somewhere" in their viewing area.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 16, 2022)

-20? What's that 20 deg. Below normal?


----------



## normaldave (Dec 16, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> -20? What's that 20 deg. Below normal?


20 degrees colder than the normal average for that date.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> -20? What's that 20 deg. Below normal?


Even I'm hoping that. Second worst time of my life was in Antarctica and I don't want to go back.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 16, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Even I'm hoping that. Second worst time of my life was in Antarctica and I don't want to go back.


You went to Antarctica? Uber cool (no pun intended)
I would love to go there


----------



## natureman (Dec 16, 2022)

A preview of what might be coming.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> You went to Antarctica? Uber cool (no pun intended)
> I would love to go there


Don't go on a E.W.A.C.s training mission to the top (24hrs on top) of Vinson Monz! -80f and 100mph winds.. my eyeballs still haven't recovered. BUT, that made becoming a member of the 300 club easy. Spent 2 weeks at Admundsen-Scott Station thawing out and waiting on our ride home. They do a LOT of drinking down there.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 16, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Don't go on a E.W.A.C.s training mission to the top (24hrs on top) of Vinson Monz! -80f and 100mph winds.. my eyeballs still haven't recovered. BUT, that made becoming a member of the 300 club easy. Spent 2 weeks at Admundsen-Scott Station thawing out and waiting on our ride home. They do a LOT of drinking down there.


Good Lord. No thanks. What is a EWACs training mission if I may ask?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 16, 2022)

Last time we had anything appreciable around here.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 16, 2022)

It's still early yet, but it appears it's going to be cold. Really cold...colder than we've been in a long time.

With that said, this weekend is a good time to make a few common sense preps.  (Snowmaggedon stranded vehicles nowithstanding).  A sudden drop in Winter temps is something we and our vehicles aren't used to. 

Here's a good graphic for Winter vehicle preps from Washington state:
Mountain Pass Winter Driving Tips

What To Carry In Your Car

Now as far as the snow and ice goes, let's see how things look in the forecast on Monday.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Good Lord. No thanks. What is a EWACs training mission if I may ask?


Extreme Weather and Combat. To get one used to surviving in extreme cold conditions and still be able to carry on combat missions in the most extreme places on this rock such as the area around the Khyber Pass. There's also one to the Death Valley to teach heat survival.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 16, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Extreme Weather and Combat. To get one used to surviving in extreme cold conditions and still be able to carry on combat missions in the most extreme places on this rock such as the area around the Khyber Pass. There's also one to the Death Valley to teach heat survival.


Cool. Not for me then or now. Did you do the Death Valley thing also?


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Cool. Not for me then or now. Did you do the Death Valley thing also?


Oh yeah, before my first trip to the "sand box".


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 16, 2022)

Listen, i aint got time for this cold blast. Lets get this weather report handled.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 16, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Extreme Weather and Combat. To get one used to surviving in extreme cold conditions and still be able to carry on combat missions in the most extreme places on this rock such as the area around the Khyber Pass. There's also one to the Death Valley to teach heat survival.



Dang BJ - I whine if the temps get over 85" or below 30". My sincere respect for your service.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 16, 2022)

Calling for 8 degrees here on Thursday.

Coldest I've been was in Germany and Korea


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 16, 2022)

I’ve seen-40+ wind chills but nothing like -200. That’s almost equivalent to liquid nitrogen levels.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2022)

doenightmare said:


> Dang BJ - I whine if the temps get over 85" or below 30". My sincere respect for your service.


Thanks! I've been on helo flights from -20 to +120 in one hour and vice versa. I prefer the cold, my windows are open (with a fan) below 60 (A/C set at 63) and I take the fan out below 40 with the windows still open.. might close them below 20.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 16, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> I’ve seen-40+ wind chills but nothing like -200. That’s almost equivalent to liquid nitrogen levels.


Naw, that's -320.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 16, 2022)

I don’t believe it.  It never snows on Christmas in Ga.  Don’t want no false hope neither.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 17, 2022)

Good discussion on Winter Weather in the South.
Mrs. Edwards is a Meteorology graduate of "The Tenth Avenue Trade School".


----------



## pjciii (Dec 18, 2022)

Thanks Cristina and Dave.
I think either way, snow no snow its going to get cold as a ditch diggers fanny in the klondike. I think tomorrow I will crawl into insulated Carhartt overalls and not take them off for 6 days or so. It looks like single digits overnight Friday Night in Franklin. Will be keeping an eye on the prognostication.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 18, 2022)

Well...
Then there's this. Tuesday morning, no accumulations.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604631684519022594


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 18, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I don’t believe it.  It never snows on Christmas in Ga.  Don’t want no false hope neither.



It snowed on Christmas Eve two years ago.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 18, 2022)

5 to 1 odds from ATL south no snow (has covers the ground) Christmas day


----------



## pjciii (Dec 18, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Well...
> Then there's this. Tuesday morning, no accumulations.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604631684519022594



So did you just happen to Extend that pink box to cover macon county, nc.

Got plenty of salt. Need to run to the store though. At least all the leaves are gone if we get Ice.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 18, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It snowed on Christmas Eve two years ago.



One day short.  I got 12” in early Dec 4 years ago. Just not on Christmas.  Think I was 10 last time I saw even a dusting on the ground Christmas Day.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 19, 2022)

If memory serves me correctly,  about 10 years ago we had snow on Christmas, here in Paulding Co. I'll have to see if I can dig up some pictures.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604885943734964234


----------



## normaldave (Dec 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604926762491580416


----------



## normaldave (Dec 19, 2022)

"flash freeze"...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604947272579665930


----------



## pjciii (Dec 19, 2022)

what are you seeing for wind round here. It is a pretty strong Storm.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## RedHills (Dec 19, 2022)

Man its gonna get COLD everywhere!!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 19, 2022)

last white Christmas I remember was 2010


			2010 White Christmas in Georgia


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 20, 2022)

Brrrr!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 20, 2022)

fflintlock said:


> If memory serves me correctly,  about 10 years ago we had snow on Christmas, here in Paulding Co. I'll have to see if I can dig up some pictures.



Flintlock it happened in 2010. I have family in Bremen. I remember that. We live in Woodstock. We went to visit family for Christmas in Bremen. It did not start snowing until we hit about Acworth on I20 West.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 20, 2022)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Flintlock it happened in 2010. I have family in Bremen. I remember that. We live in Woodstock. We went to visit family for Christmas in Bremen. It did not start snowing until we hit about Acworth on I20 West.



Friend that must’ve been some snow. 
Acworth is a good piece from I-20


----------



## normaldave (Dec 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605187464758407168


----------



## pjciii (Dec 20, 2022)

normaldave said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605187464758407168



Thanks for the heads up. But you missed the blizzard in Hawaii and 100 mph winds.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 20, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Friend that must’ve been some snow.
> Acworth is a good piece from I-20


Yeah but, it did happen....


----------



## normaldave (Dec 20, 2022)

North Carolina:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605196473813049344


----------



## normaldave (Dec 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605172428061433857Low





High


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 20, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Friend that must’ve been some snow.
> Acworth is a good piece from I-20



Yes you are right. I typed the wrong city. I meant Austell around where the Six Flags is at.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 20, 2022)

Look at the wind chill values!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm beginning to really worry about this global warming thing. Polar icecaps melting as we speak.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 20, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Look at the wind chill values!View attachment 1197284


"Like" the post...but not the content. Brrrr


----------



## normaldave (Dec 20, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm beginning to really worry about this global warming thing. Polar icecaps melting as we speak.


We should start a 'gofundme' and ship these to the polar bears so they can carve out a place to swim.
Petzl Summit Evo Ice Axe:


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 20, 2022)

Always like to deer hunt on Christmas Eve! But I got meat so no no no too old for that


----------



## normaldave (Dec 20, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605240928314068992


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 20, 2022)

JB0704 said:


> I don’t believe it.  It never snows on Christmas in Ga.  Don’t want no false hope neither.



Looks like the pattern will hold.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 20, 2022)

Go ahead and tell the young'ns, they ain't gittin no white Christmas, and they never will.  Better to let em down now than havin em wakin' up full of hope only to be let down.


----------



## pjciii (Dec 20, 2022)

@NC Hillbilly 
Aren't you on the heavy snow and big wind side of this system as it pulls away. Might not get Arlo off your porch.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 20, 2022)

pjciii said:


> @NC Hillbilly
> Aren't you on the heavy snow and big wind side of this system as it pulls away. Might not get Arlo off your porch.


Looks more like cold chasing moisture here. Last I saw was just an inch or two of wraparound NW flow snow here maybe at the most.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 20, 2022)

After 53 years in North Ga, I finally get to say. I had to put on long pants today


----------



## B. White (Dec 20, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> Always like to deer hunt on Christmas Eve! But I got meat so no no no too old for that



I hunted by myself (only one dumb enough) during that 1983 Christmas week listed above.  Didn't see a thing.  Breathing left icicles on my upper lip.  Got back to the truck and the door was froze shut.  Had a sandwich from some leftover roast in a playmate cooler and it froze hard as a rock.  Took seconds to count how long it took tobacco spit to freeze on the stand.  

I think I will spend it cutting up the one I have in a cooler from Friday.  The radio today was talking about 40 mph winds at some point.  That is enough to keep me inside no matter what the temp.  They will still be there for an last hour evening hunt Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 20, 2022)

Please stop the madness


----------



## Resica (Dec 20, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks more like cold chasing moisture here. Last I saw was just an inch or two of wraparound NW flow snow here maybe at the most.


Same thing up here. Cold chasing rain. 50 degree high Friday, low of 10 Friday night.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 20, 2022)

Resica said:


> Same thing up here. Cold chasing rain. 50 degree high Friday, low of 10 Friday night.


Durn. They calling for 1 here Friday night, and 4 Saturday night. Maybe I need to move north to get warmer.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 20, 2022)

Its all the yankees moved south over the last two years, drug the cold with em.


----------



## Resica (Dec 20, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Durn. They calling for 1 here Friday night, and 4 Saturday night. Maybe I need to move north to get warmer.


You should. You're in the mountains , I'm in the piedmont, no elevation here.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 20, 2022)

Resica said:


> You should. You're in the mountains , I'm in the piedmont, no elevation here.


They call it piedmond up yonder too?


----------



## Resica (Dec 20, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> They call it piedmond up yonder too?


They do.


----------



## tr21 (Dec 21, 2022)

just got back from Blairsville and they're treating the roads up here already


----------



## Batjack (Dec 21, 2022)

tr21 said:


> just got back from Blairsville and they're treating the roads up here already


Saw on the noon news that Kemp declared a state of emergency, had GEMA chief give a big speech on staying off the roads and all.


----------



## tr21 (Dec 21, 2022)

crazy aint it ?


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 21, 2022)

Anything below 20" is nonsense. It's gonna be miserable.


----------



## TomC (Dec 21, 2022)

Predicting 3 below zero! Guitar is tuned, plenty of likker, wood is split and stacked for the wood stove and Spam in the pantry! Bought to get chilly!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 22, 2022)

Woke up to the wind howling here in Oklahoma at 330am. Temp was 36 degrees. 90 minutes later, it was 18, and it's snowing. Only supposed to get a 'dusting', bu that quick drop is going to make things slick out.

The bomb cyclone has arrived.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605915123939524611


----------



## normaldave (Dec 22, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Woke up to the wind howling here in Oklahoma at 330am. Temp was 36 degrees. 90 minutes later, it was 18, and it's snowing. Only supposed to get a 'dusting', bu that quick drop is going to make things slick out.
> 
> The bomb cyclone has arrived.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605888990468521988


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 22, 2022)

Down to 8 degrees now, just to the east of OKC.

Still snowing, but more like a heavy flurry. The wind is brutal. 20-25, with 40+ gusts.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 22, 2022)

Buckle up, Georgia. This cold + wind is brutal. Get all your winterization and errands done today, because you will not want to be out in this tomorrow.

Ran my final holiday errands a bit ago. Truck thermo said 3 degrees. 20+ mph winds. This is the kind of cold that makes exposed skin start to hurt in about 30 seconds.

Make sure you have hats, gloves, good boots and a blanket in your vehicle. Check you coolant level. Keep your pets inside.


----------



## tr21 (Dec 22, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Buckle up, Georgia. This cold + wind is brutal. Get all your winterization and errands done today, because you will not want to be out in this tomorrow.
> 
> Rand my final holiday errands a bit ago. Truck thermo said 3 degrees. 20+ mph winds. This is the kind of cold that makes exposed skin start to hurt in about 30 seconds.
> 
> Make sure you have hots, gloves, good boots and a blanket in your vehicle. Check you coolant level. Keep your pets inside.


keep warm out there buddy !


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 22, 2022)

tr21 said:


> keep warm out there buddy !


Luckily, I'm done with work, Christmas shopping, and everything else that would require me to venture out. Next 3 days, I'll be sitting in front of the fireplace, relaxing. Supposed to get back up into the 40's by Monday.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 22, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> Buckle up, Georgia. This cold + wind is brutal. Get all your winterization and errands done today, because you will not want to be out in this tomorrow.
> 
> Ran my final holiday errands a bit ago. Truck thermo said 3 degrees. 20+ mph winds. This is the kind of cold that makes exposed skin start to hurt in about 30 seconds.
> 
> Make sure you have hats, gloves, good boots and a blanket in your vehicle. Check you coolant level. Keep your pets inside.


Hunker down @dwhee87!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## tr21 (Dec 22, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1197876


aint that the truth ! if they even say the "S" word there aint a loaf of bread or gallon of milk left in the state.....man the last thing I'd want is milk and bread, give me a half gallon of Crown and everything will be alright !


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 22, 2022)

tr21 said:


> ... give me a half gallon of Crown and everything will be alright !



Er...that's what I was runnin' out for, at least partially....


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Not sure our house has seen 21 since it was built. Definitely be on the lookout and drip pipes etc.


----------



## Duff (Dec 22, 2022)

Generator running-check 
15 gallons of gas-check 
Fire wood stocked-check
Gas logs burning-check 
Anti Freeze good in vehicle-check
Cars filled with gas-check 
Chain saw good-oops. I’ll get on it
2 propane tanks filled- check 
Dogs washed to stay inside-wife’s job


----------



## Duff (Dec 22, 2022)

Probably cost a man $500 just to talk to a plumber Monday morning


----------



## Batjack (Dec 22, 2022)

Duff said:


> Probably cost a man $500 just to talk to a plumber Monday morning


I keep 1 bag each of 1/2" & 3/4" "Gator Bites", slip joints, Tees, and ells plus 2 bottles of Mapp gas on hand at all times so I can fix just about any problem "inside" my house.... I refuse to dig down 4 feet to fix the line to the house even in summer, much less in this weather. I can wait on Landrum if it's outside.


----------



## Resica (Dec 22, 2022)

Bad up here when rain arrived this morn. Tons of accidents because of the freezing rain. 40 now and just rain. Rain changing to snow tomorrow for a little. Low of 8 tomorrow night after a high of 50.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 22, 2022)

Finishing off my prep refilling one  pound propane canisters for my Mr. Heaters...
 Put 20 pounds of oil dry on my steep cement driveway.


----------



## Resica (Dec 22, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> They call it piedmond up yonder too?


South Jersey looks like middle Georgia. Tons of Pine trees and sand instead of nice soil.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 22, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Finishing off my prep refilling one  pound propane canisters for my Mr. Heaters...
> Put 20 pounds of oil dry on my steep cement driveway.


Get a adapter and hose to just hook a 20lb. bottle to them. I've got a couple 3 foot tall post that hook to and stands on top of a 20lb. bottle with 2 hose fittings on the sides and one on top for a lantern. I can run a lantern, stove, and Buddy heater at the same time and not worry with the little bottles.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 22, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Get a adapter and hose to just hook a 20lb. bottle to them. I've got a couple 3 foot tall post that hook to and stands on top of a 20lb. bottle with 2 hose fittings on the sides and one on top for a lantern. I can run a lantern, stove, and Buddy heater at the same time and not worry with the little bottles.


I have 3 propane buddy heaters with the conversion hose for each.
I have 6 20 lb propane e tanks plus 10 gallons of ethanol free gas just for the genny.It is duel fuel.Propane first,then gas if I can,t refill the propane tanks.
I always treat these weather events as if I were going camping .
I insulated the water meter can so I don,t have to drip water.
I have had to warm up many peoples water meter in the past 40 years where it froze.
Better be prepared and not need it than to need it and not be prepared


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 22, 2022)

I also have 8 solar powered landscape lights that I can use to move around the house at night.Charge them during  the day.


----------



## Batjack (Dec 22, 2022)

Crakajak said:


> I insulated the water meter can so I don,t have to drip water.


Went to inso. mine and it's under 3 feet of dirt. Hope that's o.k. cause I wasn't about to dig it out just to stuff something else around it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Batjack said:


> Went to inso. mine and it's under 3 feet of dirt. Hope that's o.k. cause I wasn't about to dig it out just to stuff something else around it.


Mines full of swamp water, so I am just adding salt


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 22, 2022)

Seen a report on weather channel somewhere up in Montana temps went from 27 degrees to 1 degree in 3 minutes.


----------



## FriedCatfish (Dec 22, 2022)

Here in N Texas, this morning the wind jumped up to 40mph and a norther blew through. Temp went from 36 to 16 in an hour. Pipes and hydrants wrapped, got potatoes and pork chops from Kroger and wood cut for the stove.  Won’t be any real snow on the ground, but Santy Claus needs a break this year.  Supposed to be 11” tonight with wind chill 5 below.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 22, 2022)

2 and a 1/2 gallons of RV anti freeze in a 100 gallon fountain.
 Will report…!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 22, 2022)

Y'all gonna get a taste of my life Dec-April.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606097255123062786


----------



## normaldave (Dec 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605961457337712640


----------



## pjciii (Dec 22, 2022)

I wonder If that sports guy still has a job?


----------



## normaldave (Dec 22, 2022)

9:45P EST Weather Underground personal weather stations, wind map, and radar.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 22, 2022)

Florence, AL (NW of Huntsville, near Tennessee border)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606119697010765825


----------



## normaldave (Dec 22, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606133597517119488


----------



## normaldave (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 22, 2022)

Good day to waterfowl hunt


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 23, 2022)

Temp was 16° at 6am.
13° at 6:30
8° by 7:30


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 23, 2022)

And here i was thinkin that winters were a thing of the past and then they went n changed global warming ta climate change and now here we are.


----------



## chiefbaron (Dec 23, 2022)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Temp was 16° at 6am.
> 13° at 6:30
> 8° by 7:30


We're a lot warmer down here in White County.
The temp did drop from 46 at 0200 to 14 at 0700.  I'm interested to see what the Hooch water temp does over the next couple of days.
Helen USGS Gage


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 23, 2022)

At my cabin in North GA out from Cherry Log. Dusting of snow and 10 degrees.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 23, 2022)

14" in Roswell - this is stupid kalt.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 23, 2022)

At least it's killing mositos,iguanas, and squash beetles.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 23, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> 2 and a 1/2 gallons of RV anti freeze in a 100 gallon fountain.
> Will report…!
> 
> View attachment 1197948



 Fountain still running with no sign of ice. 
 But we're only at the front of about a 60 hour freeze.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 23, 2022)

So far, so good at Spring Hill in south Monroe county! It's cold but the wind hasn't been as bad as I thought it'd be after that first initial bunch of wind blew through. Only a little breeze occasionally now. The mud puddles in the gravel drive haven't frozen over yet either but we're only a few hours into this thing.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 23, 2022)

8 degrees with 0 chill factor IMBY at 10:23 AM-Dalton, GA.


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 23, 2022)

Just checked our hunting cabin in Missouri, -8 with a windchill of -31. Makes me feel warm here!


----------



## normaldave (Dec 23, 2022)

pjciii said:


> I wonder If that sports guy still has a job?


Now they have made t-shirts in his honor with proceeds going to the local humane society.


----------



## ryork (Dec 23, 2022)

Sitting at 11 degrees early in the afternoon here atop Lookout Mt near Mentone AL. Dusting of snow on the rooftops, wooded areas this morning. That has largely evaporated/sublimated or been blown away. We were out of power from about 6:30 AM to 11:00 or so.  Crazy windy up here last night.


----------



## B. White (Dec 23, 2022)

I saw a feller come out of home depot with pajama pants on.  He was walking mighty fast.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 23, 2022)

Phone says it's 54° here, but it's warmer than that. I've been outside wearing tshirt & shorts cutting firewood.
The wind is cool, but it's sunny & warm.

I know it's coming, I just hope it's not going to be as cold as forecast. I love cold weather, but dadgum!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 23, 2022)

Wrapped my pool pipes, set a hunting blind over the pump & pipes, plus have a light set up in the blind to run tonight. Also leaving the pool & spigots running tonight. May be overkill, but may also prevent a headache. Looks like we're in for about 3 nights of well below freezing for 10+ hours.


----------



## TJay (Dec 23, 2022)

Ol' arthur gets pretty bad when the weather is this cold, might just have to have a sip or two of the "remedy" here shortly.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2022)

Lion's head has grown a beard but still spittin...


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 24, 2022)

Power companies are stretched.Taking about rolling  power blackout later today.


----------



## snookdoctor (Dec 24, 2022)

Franklin didn't have a temperature this morning. It was 0.
Power went out night before last and the water pipes froze. 
Ain't going to thaw until next week, and then we will see how many spots cracked under the house. This cold stuff is fun.


----------



## TomC (Dec 24, 2022)

I've learned that a Torpedo Heater is money well spent when you need to thaw out pipes in a crawl space or anything else for that matter. Cheaper than the plumbers bill for sure!

Just pay attention to what you are doing or the Fire Dept will be on their way in short order!


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2022)

A slight heads up for Northern Alabama and Georgia tonight.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607370152412061698

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607349654936502274


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607483042666348547


----------



## ryork (Dec 26, 2022)

Getting flurries here on Lookout Mt in NE AL. Winter Weather Advisory for us through this evening. Not sure I’m buying that, air is extremely dry and most of the radar echoes aren’t reaching the ground. Didn’t get above freezing again today….


----------



## Resica (Dec 26, 2022)

ryork said:


> Getting flurries here on Lookout Mt in NE AL. Winter Weather Advisory for us through this evening. Not sure I’m buying that, air is extremely dry and most of the radar echoes aren’t reaching the ground. Didn’t get above freezing again today….


Was watching the Steelers game the other night. Was snowing there but nothing on radar.


----------



## ryork (Dec 26, 2022)

Resica said:


> Was watching the Steelers game the other night. Was snowing there but nothing on radar.



Radar doesn’t show much but our deck is turning white. I think it is a phenomenon related to this very very dry air. Stop won’t ever get the 0.5-1” advisory level though…..


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607523239923941376


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2022)

Literally "From my front yard..."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607525035153006593


----------



## ryork (Dec 26, 2022)

Regardless of.wjhether it’s a dusting or an inch, we’re stuck…..  our very steep and hairpin turn driveway is totally covered…..


----------



## ryork (Dec 26, 2022)

ryork said:


> Regardless of.wjhether it’s a dusting or an inch, we’re stuck…..  our very steep and hairpin turn driveway is totally covered…..


----------



## ryork (Dec 26, 2022)

Not much accumulation but that 15 degree slope is toast given it hasn’t been above freezing since late last Thursday


----------



## Resica (Dec 26, 2022)

ryork said:


> Radar doesn’t show much but our deck is turning white. I think it is a phenomenon related to this very very dry air. Stop won’t ever get the 0.5-1” advisory level though…..


You never know


----------



## ryork (Dec 26, 2022)

Resica said:


> You never know



Not with weather or the media!


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2022)

Local Emergency Jackson County, AL (Scottsboro area)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607541891175952384


----------



## ryork (Dec 26, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Local Emergency Jackson County, AL (Scottsboro area)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607541891175952384



All roads here in DeKalb County AL have been declared impassable.


----------



## normaldave (Dec 26, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607584258004258818


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 26, 2022)

normaldave said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607584258004258818


you and Andy be safe getting around to work in the morning.


----------



## ryork (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Resica (Dec 27, 2022)

Dacula get any snow?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2022)

ryork said:


> View attachment 1199101View attachment 1199102



You posted about that year’s ago. What exactly is it? I forgot. Lol


----------



## ryork (Dec 27, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> You posted about that year’s ago. What exactly is it? I forgot. Lol



For the lack of a more precise technical term, it’s a vertical overflow from a lake.  That photo was taken standing on the dam, which is also a road, and the upper lake is behind me in the photo. That overflow feeds a smaller lake downstream of the larger lake. Our house is down in the woods on that lower lake. There’s also one of those standpipes behind the dam of our pond/lake which feeds the small stream which just past the dam flows down the side of Lookout Mountain. They’re kind of cool to look at but I worry sometimes about the “engineering” involved…. Seems like there’s a lot that could go wrong….


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 27, 2022)

Stone Mtn/ Centerville got about 0.25 inch of snow.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks like a fairly Strong line coming thru Wednesday Between 0000 and 0600 01/04/23. 
@normaldave


----------



## normaldave (Jan 3, 2023)

pjciii said:


> Looks like a fairly Strong line coming thru Wednesday Between 0000 and 0600 01/04/23.
> @normaldave


Thanks for that heads up...busy to our West and South today too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610246739172245504


----------



## pjciii (Jan 3, 2023)

at least the temps are not dropping fast as that moisture from the gulf is getting funneled up to NW.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 3, 2023)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610342785059807233


----------



## campboy (Jan 3, 2023)

normaldave said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610342785059807233


just issued


----------



## campboy (Jan 3, 2023)

Tornado warning for whitfield and murray counties


----------



## campboy (Jan 3, 2023)

Rain and thunder here in Rome


----------



## DDD (Monday at 4:26 PM)

normaldave said:


> Waiting on you my friend...


Sorry sir.   I don't get around these parts much anymore.  You are doing a fine job.  I drop in and have a look every now and then.

Severe Wx is going to be the story this week.  Season are all jacked up.  Tons of rain coming in the future.  We may have seen the majority of winter in that one deep shot back in December.

I always say if you made me pick a day on the calendar for snow in Georgia it would be February 14th.  So hopefully old man winter shows up again before we torch in the spring and summer.

Keep on leading the way over here.  I will stop by when I can.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Monday at 4:34 PM)

Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Outlook


----------



## normaldave (Tuesday at 4:26 PM)

DDD said:


> Severe Wx is going to be the story this week.  Season are all jacked up.  Tons of rain coming in the future.


And there you have it...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612918923371880449


----------



## pjciii (Tuesday at 4:44 PM)

Could get interesting friday morning. After cold front has pushed thru how much moister lingers and temps dropping up here in mountians of western NC


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 9:18 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613530197176844288


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 9:19 AM)

Preview of future events for us...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613523029157609472


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 9:53 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613544552148750337


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 10:20 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613554994560765953


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 11:08 AM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613567419771158533


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 11:11 AM)

Here it comes...far NW Georgia

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613568257021341697


----------



## campboy (Yesterday at 1:24 PM)

Heavy rain and strong winds in Rome


----------



## campboy (Yesterday at 1:29 PM)

small hail


----------



## TJay (Yesterday at 2:03 PM)

Getting ready to crank up here in N Canton.


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 2:32 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613617024403664898


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 2:55 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613625473191317515


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 2:55 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613625330136395781


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 3:07 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613617910454571008


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 3:15 PM)

Alabama

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613629074265575424


----------



## TJay (Yesterday at 3:16 PM)

normaldave said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613617024403664898


Dang that one probably went right or our lease!


----------



## doenightmare (Yesterday at 3:17 PM)

Thanks for the updates Dave. It's looking pretty ominous in Roswell.


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 3:35 PM)

"Everybody's gettin' in on the act..."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613632863156703233


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 3:42 PM)

"CONSIDERABLE" (words you don't hear often regarding Tornado Warnings), Chambers County, AL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613632460608180258


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 3:51 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613638673869967360


----------



## Hoss (Yesterday at 3:52 PM)

Daughter said tornado was in the Atlanta airport area.


----------



## hopper (Yesterday at 3:56 PM)

Blowing up in Cumming ton of strikes and wind.


----------



## normaldave (Yesterday at 4:34 PM)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613650374262665218


----------



## Resica (Yesterday at 5:10 PM)

My Aunt from the south side of Tobesofkee in Lizella sent me a video just now of a tornado north of the lake. Lower Thomaston Road area maybe.


----------



## elfiii (Yesterday at 5:11 PM)

Griffin got the crap beat out of it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Yesterday at 5:14 PM)

We just came under the tornado watch over near Augusta.  Looks like the heavy stuff is still over by Shady Dale & Madison, probably 45 minutes from me yet.


----------



## Hoss (Yesterday at 5:26 PM)

Got storm rotation and possible tornado north of Evans.


----------



## B. White (Yesterday at 5:30 PM)

elfiii said:


> Griffin got the crap beat out of it.


Pic posted says Hobby Lobby in Griffin.


----------



## doenightmare (Yesterday at 5:50 PM)

It got pretty rough in Roswell - glad we didn't get them spinny things.


----------



## JustUs4All (Yesterday at 6:31 PM)

Hoss said:


> Got storm rotation and possible tornado north of Evans.


Missed me.  Thank goodness.


----------



## Hoss (Yesterday at 7:01 PM)

Round two is just getting to us in Augusta.  Bit windy at first, but now just seems to be rain.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Yesterday at 7:05 PM)

I’ve got a big pine snapped off in Stockbridge!The top is hanging over my driveway.


----------



## leroy (Yesterday at 9:08 PM)

Skipped over us, thankfully.


----------



## antharper (Yesterday at 10:14 PM)

Pretty rough in Lagrange . The white vehicle is my wife’s . She was in it and watched it all . Not my yard , she just pulled over in someone’s driveway .


----------



## Batjack (Yesterday at 10:20 PM)

antharper said:


> Pretty rough in Lagrange . The white vehicle is my wife’s . She was in it and watched it all . Not my yard , she just pulled over in someone’s driveway . View attachment 1202874View attachment 1202875View attachment 1202876


Good thing she stopped when she did, glad she's O.K.


----------



## Throwback (Yesterday at 11:06 PM)

antharper said:


> Pretty rough in Lagrange . The white vehicle is my wife’s . She was in it and watched it all . Not my yard , she just pulled over in someone’s driveway . View attachment 1202874View attachment 1202875View attachment 1202876


Glad she’s ok. I haven’t heard of any fatalities here yet have you?


----------

